# Blog for the Bun-Buns!



## kherrmann3 (Jan 1, 2009)

We have a new bunny to ring in the New Year! We picked her up last night. She doesn't have a name yet, but Will has been calling her Spaz (that is NOT going to be her name!). Here are some pictures of her!

She likes the mirror. Maybe it's a girl-bun thing!




Evil red-eye... She has really big eyes!




Floppin'




"What's that flashy thing?"




Sniffin' through the bars...




More sniffage...




"I'm ignoring you ignoring me."




I will post some more of Toby soon. I am just too busy trying to get our bedroom back in order (two rabbits... too much stuff). Plus, I have to try and bond them!  Happy New Year, everyone! 

For some older pictures/stories of Toby's shenanigans, here is the old blog!
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=39379


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 1, 2009)

She is beautiful! Love the long hair around the floppy ears.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks!  

Will said that I should point out that she has a "grumpy face" on her butt!


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL at the face, she's just making sure that when she does give you the bunny butt you know for sure how she's feeling haha, arn't bunnies so multi talented! I expect more picture please


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 2, 2009)

Every time I see her bum facing me, I see that stupid face now! Thanks, Will! 

Checkin' out Mama's penguin fleecie...




Takin' a nap with Dad.




Synchronized sleepies! It's hard to tell, but all three are flopped in the hallway!




"Umm... Help?"




Cleanin' time with Toby trying to ruin the shot.




More cleanin'!




"What?"




Oh, no... She already has the "bow to me!" pose down pat!




They're getting along better now. Less chasing, still no mutual grooming, though!




Bonk!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 3, 2009)

Great pictures and captions!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

How is the bonding going?


----------



## pherber12 (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats! She is very beautiful, I love the crazy hair


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bonding is going pretty well. We stopped having "tub dates" because they got along so well. We were letting them run around in the hall (not-so-neutral territory, Toby is allowed to play there every once in awhile). They didn't have many problems in the hall. We started putting Toby in her run-around pen in the bedroom (his territory). Still no problems. If we let her run around the bedroom (completely his territory) there aren't many problems, but, this afternoon Toby was sitting in the hallway all by himself. Emma was under the bed, and Toby didn't look like he wanted to go back in the bedroom. I put her back in her pen, and Toby is still not sure about wanting to come in the room or not. They were getting along great and grooming each other this morning, but I think Miss Emma wants the "under the bed" territory to be hers completely. That was Toby's area, so I don't think that will work out in the end. For now, she's back in her pen, and we're letting Toby roam the bedroom and hallway.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is a compilation of the videos that we have taken so far. Sorry for the crummy music, but PhotoBucket doesn't have a lot of good music, and I'm lazy!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 6, 2009)

Cute video!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you!  I haven't put up anything in a few days, so I will start now!  They groom each other now, but I never see them cuddled up. Toby still seems to prefer my company over Emma's. I'm not complaining, but it's funny. We go and find him a girlfriend, and he still wants me! It's cute! Here are some new pictures!

Here's Miss Emma, flopped down like a lady.




Toby nose!




Emma disapproving of picture taking time while she eats. She has "mutton chops"!




Toby and Emma: Partners in Crime.




Groom me, please?




Fine, don't groom me! *plop!*




I have some videos, too. Just some short, cute ones!  I will post them once they upload! :biggrin2: Enjoy!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Two more photos... These are just of Toby being a piggy!

He tipped their wicker basket over to get to the "good stuff".




I just put their lettuce in their nice and neat. Toby didn't like it that way...




Here are the promised videos! :biggrin2: Enjoy!

Toby being cute and begging for a craisin.




Miss Emma chowing down. She started doing some funky stuff with her lips while nibbling!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm a triple-posting fiend! I am just posting this here for convenience' sake! I copied it from another post I just wrote. :biggrin2:

According to Miss Emma's former owner, her birthday is approximately January 15th. So, today is her birthday! Woohoo! We are going to build her and Toby a nice, big NIC cage for them to share. We were going to go out and get her a toy, but it's -11[sup]o[/sup]F here! She will have to settle for a new cage/condo! 

Happy 3[sup]rd[/sup] Birthday, Miss Emma!
:headflick:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG! she DOES have mutton chops! LOL! 

I can't believe how good they are together! Bo tries to kill Tony and Clover tries to kill them both!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 15, 2009)

In the second video it looked like she had peanut butter stuck in mouth the way she moved her lips. Cute!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 15, 2009)

That is too too awesome!!! It looks like they really hit it off!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> In the second video it looked like she had peanut butter stuck in mouth the way she moved her lips. Cute!


If you watch really, really carefully, you can see her spit out a little piece of food at the end. I think that's what she was doing with her lips. Will almost died laughing when I showed him the video.

Their new cage is almost done, so I will probably post more later!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, here are pictures of the new cage!  

This is their old set up:




Here's the new cage...

Open:




Closed:




It doesn't seem that big, compared to some of the other NIC cages on the forum, but it filled the space we have quite well. The buns seem to like it, despite being locked in. They have a little fenced in area that I attach to their cage in the morning. Will normally will shoo them back into the cage at bedtime. 

Here's a bonus picture of Will inside the cage before we installed the shelves:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 18, 2009)

More pictures of the happy couple!  I'm such a proud bunny mom! 

Emma being lazy and flopping on TWO levels. Her bum is up on the shelf and the rest of her is on their box. They can hide inside their "den", but she prefers to flop on it. Toby loafs on top and surveys "his" kingdom.




Butts to you!




"Whatchu lookin' at, foo?"




Her mutton chops melded to the cardboard...




Rockin' the punk look!




Miss Emma's overactive nose. It never stops! EVER!




Toby was being a little ham. I kept trying to tape Emma doing cute stuff and he kept hopping in front of the camera. This is just a small excerpt from a much, much longer video!




Here is a picture of our Zebra Finches - Meepers and Psycho. Do you know how hard it is to get pictures of them? Do you? Have you ever tried?!?


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 18, 2009)

Just curious, what breed is Will? He looks happy in his new cage - cute disaproving expression .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 18, 2009)

I think he's a "lazy good-for-nothing male species". I'm not sure, though!  Just kidding, Will made me scrambled eggs and bacon for dinner. It was delicious!  The picture was his idea, too! lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL!

The finches are adorable! I love seeing them in stores when they get in their nests and pile like 20 birdies in one - where they have 2 or 3 nests LOL!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 18, 2009)

He seems nice, Mat's only made me dinner once or twice ever.

Just make sure Willbun doens't lick himself too often, hairballs ya know.

I like the cage you guys made, it's a good size, good use of space too.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 18, 2009)

Michelle - Thank you!  Will makes dinners quite often. I am the chef, but I tell him what to do and he obeys... Most of the time!  He has a few dishes that are "his", but they are heart-attacks on a plate. One is chicken cooked in Italian salad dressing, fried potatoes, and mozzarella cheese melted on top. Sooo good, but sooo bad for you!

Bo - I know! I love our finches! We got them from the Humane Society this last summer. Their original names were Hor-Devours and Entree. :? Their previous owner had cats... I love them cramming into their nest at night. They are brothers, and they get all snuggly. We've called them our "incestuous gay finches". I love seeing their little beaks and beady black eyes peeking out of their nest each morning. I love their little *beep* noises. :biggrin2:


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 18, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I think he's a "lazy good-for-nothing male species".


Aren't they all?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hehe, I hope Will doesn't check my blog. He has a name on here, too, but hardly uses it. I would get "yelled at".  Pssh! Like yelling at me does ANYTHING! 

By the way, Will broke and gave in today and let the bunnies out of their cage/pen. I opened their cage this morning and let them frolic in their pen. While I was away at work, he let them go in the room again. I guess the ban that he put on rabbits in the bedroom has been lifted!


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 18, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Hehe, I hope Will doesn't check my blog. He has a name on here, too, but hardly uses it. I would get "yelled at".  Pssh! Like yelling at me does ANYTHING!
> 
> By the way, Will broke and gave in today and let the bunnies out of their cage/pen. I opened their cage this morning and let them frolic in their pen. While I was away at work, he let them go in the room again. I guess the ban that he put on rabbits in the bedroom has been lifted!


Men are the biggest softies when it comes to animals. Ours walk all over John, his own dog doesn't listen to him. I'm the disciplinarian around here. Exhibit A.........


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> We've called them our "incestuous gay finches". I love seeing their little beaks and beady black eyes peeking out of their nest each morning. I love their little *beep* noises. :biggrin2:


LOL! I thought we were the only people who said things like that about our animals. We've had the evil gerbil from hell, Cinnamon, and the moron kittay Tank, ..... all sorts of things like that........ I love the gay boy finches.... LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 18, 2009)

My mum calls her dog "Booger" affectionately!  We have all sorts of odd names for our animals! 

That's a hilarious picture with your man with critters all over him! That must be the best way to stay warm this time of year!


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 18, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> That's a hilarious picture with your man with critters all over him! That must be the best way to stay warm this time of year!


LOL, yep. I'm sure the very same thing is going on right now out in the family room.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 18, 2009)

Right now, the buns are slinking out into the hallway. They do their funny "sneaky-walk" until they realize that I'm not going to chase them back into the room!  I have some cute pictures of them sticking their faces under the other bun trying to get groomed. I am too lazy to put them up right now, though. I have to go to bed in 16 minutes.


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 18, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Right now, the buns are slinking out into the hallway. They do their funny "sneaky-walk" until they realize that I'm not going to chase them back into the room!  I have some cute pictures of them sticking their faces under the other bun trying to get groomed. I am too lazy to put them up right now, though. I have to go to bed in 16 minutes.



Can't wait to see them.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 18, 2009)

I will probably put them up tomorrow. Right now, I am being lazy. They are too. They're chillin' out up in their "loft" (the upper level of their condo). They seem to love the new cage! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yawning Toby! You have no idea how long I have been trying to get this darn picture!




Mini-Binky




Toby, "Groom me?"
Emma, "Hrmph!"




Toby, "Fine, don't groom me!"
Emma, "..."




Emma, "Groom me?"
Toby, ":grumpy:"


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 21, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Yawning Toby! You have no idea how long I have been trying to get this darn picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is too funny!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have almost had him 4 years and that's the first yawning picture I've got!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 26, 2009)

More photos! 

Toby's impressive whiskers.




Emma being sneaky under the bed...




Toby investigating the camera.




More of Emma being weird under the bed...




"Hey, Mom! Are you on RO?!?"





Cuddle buns!




Emma is melting!


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just too cute! I wanna give them kisses!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 3, 2009)

This won't be a photo update, but I figured that sometimes, typed ones are just as good (just no cute pictures). 

Toby and Emma are bonded (they have been for awhile). They love to snuggle up with each other, and it melts my heart. I feel that I did a good thing by bringing Miss Emma home to Toby. He seems happier. He still loves my company, and when I sit in their pen with them, he hops over to investigate and give me nose bumps. I still get my bunny kisses! Eee! 

Emma is not as shy as she was before. She is coming around quite nicely. When we first got her, she would dart into hiding as soon as you came into the room. Now, she only bolts away if you do a sudden movement or do something that she is unsure of. She allows me to pet her, now. She only allows it when she is eating, or if she comes up next to Toby while I am petting him. I lay on the floor with my face pointing towards them, and Toby will hop over, followed by Emma. They both flatten out by my face and I will start to "groom" them. I swear, it's the funniest thing to hear them tooth-purring back and forth! It's like it's in stereo-sound!

That is all I can think of for an update. I will try to post more pictures soon! School and work are killing me!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 3, 2009)

Melting with glee, cuddles to your duo!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 7, 2009)

Will has been letting Toby & Emma out of their cage/run for the past few days. They have been good, for the most part. Emma likes to poop near our hamster cages. I put a litter box there, and, so far so good!  I will have to post some more pictures soon!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 10, 2009)

:bump for myheart! 

Here is a video of Emma. She starts off licking the mirror, does a little periscope, then hops away... Then a binky! You can't see all of it, but you see her do a little spring!




Here is a freeze-frame of the binky at its highest (but clearest) point!




More cuddle buns! 




Also, Emma has finally decided that the footstool that is next to the bed is not evil, and in fact, is quite fun to climb on. She took her first cautious steps onto our bed today. She really wanted that craisin! She just hops off right away. I don't know why she is so weird...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 16, 2009)

PICTURES!  Just Will passing craisins out to the bunners.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone even read my blog anymore? Check out the photos? Anything? 

Anyway, it snowed here yesterday. I decided to let the rabbits go outside and have an adventure. They hated it. Here are some pictures of their misery! 

As you can see, Miss Emma was less than impressed.




She jumped into the empty litter box almost instantly after letting her out of her carrier.




Sad eyes begging to go back inside.




Toby had a little more fun than Emma. Not much, but it's something!




Poor, innocent Toby.




Will was kicking around in the snow and kicked too hard... He did not mean to get snow on Toby, it just kind of happened.




Snowy butt.




I am Bunneh, creator of worlds.




When Toby had had enough, I picked him up and plopped him in my coat. He was all snuggled up against me. So cute!
Note: I know I have a creepy smile in this picture. Sorry! 




Snorgling, in action!




Back in the house, Toby actually did not want to come out of my coat. I even got kissies!




That's all, folks!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2009)

*That is the craziest binky I've ever seen. It almost looks like she's taking a flying leap. LOL

kherrmann3 wrote: *


> :bump for myheart!
> 
> Here is a video of Emma. She starts off licking the mirror, does a little periscope, then hops away... Then a binky! You can't see all of it, but you see her do a little spring!
> 
> ...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 23, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote:*


> When Toby had had enough, I picked him up and plopped him in my coat. He was all snuggled up against me. So cute!
> Note: I know I have a creepy smile in this picture. Sorry!
> 
> 
> ...



Those pictures are the cutest thing ever!!! Look at little snuggly Toby!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 23, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Those pictures are the cutest thing ever!!! Look at little snuggly Toby!!


Yeah! After we came in, he refused to come out of the coat. I tried to unzip it, because I was melting, and he bit me! He did it a few times until I finally got the coat off. Then, he sat on my lap for another hour, begging for ear rubs and head scratchies! I caught Will baby-talking to Toby. It was a good afternoon.  Once Toby was done being pampered, he jumped down from the couch, ran down the hall, and promptly started digging at the "bunny board" that we use to block off our room. That was that! He was done! lol


----------



## myheart (Feb 23, 2009)

I am so sorry I have not been faithfully checking Toby and Emma's blog on a more frequent basis. So much on my mind lately...

I abolutely love the video of Emma. What is with the licking the mirror thing...? You must have a tastey mirror or something. onder: Emma's little binky was just too cute! 

Congtrats on Toby's yawn pic. I never seem to be fast enough to get those shots. Even the binky moves elude me. I usually end up with the cuddly pics when they are sleeping... more my pace.

It is heartwarming to see cuddling bunners, isn't it? There are so many times I walk past my trio when they are cuddling, and just say, "Awe...". There really are no words to express the type of contentment that bonded bunners have. I think it is just something that is felt by their moms and dads because they know their bunners' personalities and what true happiness is to them. For my Patrick, it's lounginga nice sunny spot with his girls and a little "action" afterwards. He is such a guy..... 

I promise not to be so remiss in my duty of checking in on your blog....

myheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 23, 2009)

I was thinking of you, today. I was gonna ask you to be an RO Star...but you were one already. 

Love the Toby photos! So are they totally bonded and all?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 23, 2009)

They are bonded... Kind of. They were all snuggly and cute before, but now Emma's horns are coming out. Whenever there is a treat involved, they both come a'runnin', but then Emma chases Toby away and he cowers in the corner or some other hidden place. He wouldn't take a craisin from me before after she chased him. I don't know what to do.



I did buy them a large(r) litter box for outside of the cage. It's a large kitty box, and it's awesome! It's a high-back one, and isn't THAT big, but it does the job and prevents litter-kicking. It's awesome.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 24, 2009)

They're both very beautiful buns but I seriously think Emma looks evil lol! It's probably the red eyes!


----------



## Becca (Feb 25, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in Today on Ro


x


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> They're both very beautiful buns but I seriously think Emma looks evil lol! It's probably the red eyes!


I know what you mean, but it's not her eyes... It's her butt. Her butt glares at you. See?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here are some pictures from today. The poor bunnies were wondering why Mom was being crazy and crawling around on the floor after them...

Toby being a sunny-bunny.




Why are you doing this?





WHY!?




Toby grooming Emma.




Emma grooming Toby.




Toby grooming himself and Emma ignoring him.




Emma groomed herself and left some of her mane in her mouth.


----------



## myheart (Mar 9, 2009)

Toby has lots of whiskerage, doesn't he?!!! I never really noticed that about him until you posted his sunny-bunny pics. Then that was the first thing that came to my mind. For such a little bunner, Toby has really long whiskers..... 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh, yes! He has some major whiskerage going on! Here are some older pictures showing off his whiskers. He also uses them to his advantage to wake me up. He likes shoving them in my face. :grumpy:


----------



## Boz (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL! Look at those whiskers in the last picture! Wow! He's got a lot of them!


----------



## Kyla (Mar 20, 2009)

aww your bunnies are so adorable! I love the name Toby, it fits so well.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here is a quick photo update of Toby. I haven't been able to get any good pictures of Emma because she won't come out from the hidey box. :grumpy:

On a side note: Will and I went to a "Casino Night" at a church in Wauwatosa. It is for charity and no money is used (minus the entry fee). At the end, you "cash in" your chips for tickets for the raffle. I made Will put a bunch in the bucket for this weird kitty-play place thingy. It was the first thing that was raffled off, and I won it!  I made Will take the "walk of shame" and go get it in front of everyone! I was laughing my butt off the whole time!

Here are the prizes:
Kitteh Pirate Ship!






Mini-Kitty Modular Home (x2) (each little hexagon thingy is one module)





Toby likes his Modular Kitty home. 

"... But MOOOM! It's PINK!"





"What's up here?"





"This is kind of neat!"





"What are you looking at?!"





"I DO NOT like my pink home!" *turns around and binkies inside of it*





"What? Real men like pink!"





Here he is peeking out of the litter box. It doesn't go with the photo series, but it was too cute to not post!





These are just some pictures from last Sunday (the day after the ER visit). He looked 150% better!

Unsure if I am able to be trusted...





Still trying to figure it out...





Just a good nibblage shot. 




That's all, folks! Enjoy! :bunnydance:


----------



## myheart (Mar 23, 2009)

Lucky you winning the best prize package at raffle time!!!! I am sooo jealous of you and your good fortune!!

Yes, Toby, real men are not afraid of pink. Pink is a very bold statement in a man's world. I bet Toby would like a little towel or something hung over the doorway for some privacy. 

I am waiting for the pics of Toby taking command of his pirate ship!!! Those will be too sweet for words!

Poor little Emma... Sounds like she needs some extra cuddles to let her know she is loved. Are you sure she isn't feeling a bit off? I know my guys hang out in a "sick corner" whentheir tummies are upset.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 24, 2009)

We now have a kitteh. Will got his way, and there is hair all over my couch already. :grumpy: Oh, well. She's cute and a cuddlebug. Here is the newest member of our furry extended family!

Bella Shedwell! (Will added on the "Shedwell" part. You can probably guess why)
Her Craigslist photos:










Here is a picture I took of her shedding... err... I mean "relaxing" on the couch...


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 25, 2009)

I love grey tiger cats!
I had one a few years ago and my sister has to of them.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am probably going to sound like a bad pet-parent for saying this... BUT... I'm normally not too fond of brown/gray tabby cats. I prefer the orange tabby/ginger cat color. Meh, it's not my kitty. If I could pick any kind of cat in the world, I would want a hairless Sphynx cat.  What can I say, I like ugly animals. lol


----------



## myheart (Mar 25, 2009)

What a little dolly she is!!! She looks like a little chunker in her photos... All the more to squish is what I say (my cats think so also... LOL). How old is she? Do you know anything about her background? Is she good with the bunners? She looks like she has a sassy kitten streakbehind that sweet little face... LOL 

More pics, please....! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 25, 2009)

She is about two years old and lived with the family we got her from for most of her life. They got her as a kitten for Christmas for their kids. 

Yeah, we felt like jerks leaving their house with their kids bawling. :tears2:

She is quite... Voluptuous. She needs to go on a diet! I don't know how much she weighs, but I would guess at least fifteen pounds. I use a twelve pound bowling ball, and she feels heavier than that! A bowling ball is dead-weight, too! If she is twelve pounds, she should feel lighter than the ball!

:twitch:

We haven't had a chance to introduce the bunnies yet. I am waiting for her to get settled in first. Maybe she will get along well with Toby and he can have someone to groom him.


----------



## myheart (Mar 25, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> She is about two years old and lived with the family we got her from for most of her life. They got her as a kitten for Christmas for their kids.
> 
> Yeah, we felt like jerks leaving their house with their kids bawling. :tears2:



OMG... too sad!!! Maybe that's why I always go to the shelter, because it's less personal. I think Baby Zappa was the only one that I had direct contact with because Naturestee was fostering her. It was so cute to watch Zappa baby-bonking around with her siblings. 

Ummm.... yeah, fifteen pounds looks to be a bit heavy for her. She looks like she should be an eight to ten pounder. 

Two years old... no wonder why she looks like a kitten yet. Is she de-clawed already? I only ask because two years of age to a cat means nothing in the way of maturing. I would definitely do a slow introduction to the bunners to be on the safe side. Just watch her for her hunting/chasing instincts. Even without claws, she could chase a bunner into a tither. My new girly-cat gets the bug to chase on occasion, and that means that I get to go on the chase for her behind... 

Maybe Toby will get his grooming partner after all. I know my foster-boy Andy Allen is always doing the grooming gesture to my cats. Every once in a while he is able to get a lick or two, but it is usually followed by a cat-paw to his head (the cats are fairly gentle with him when they mess around with him ). One time, Pearl had him in a body lock, he wriggled out, shook it off, and went on his merry way. The guy who lives with me was in a panic, but I told him that if Andy were hurt, he wouldn't go back for more... :biggrin2:

Anyhow, good luck with introductions and Bella's new diet.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 27, 2009)

I know, I know! I haven't updated the rabbits in awhile, and I will be as soon as I find some more batteries (or their charger, for that matter) for my camera! Will moved them all around and I can't find them. :grumpy:

Here are just a few more kitteh pictures, in the meantime! 

I am starting to warm up to the idea of having a kitteh. Will has groomed her twice, so her hair isn't flying everywhere and in my face. I am going to go to Wal*Mart or somewhere else where I can get fleecy fabric so I can make cheap blankets to go over the couches. Then I don't need to worry about kitteh hair so much. I just noticed that I type "kitteh" a lot instead of "kitty"... Oh well, it's cute! 

She has gone in her litter box three times now (just pee). She hasn't really been eating, but since she's so voluptuous, I am not really too concerned. I've seen her nibble her food. 

She now comes out from behind the couch if I scratch my fingers over her back (we moved the couch away from the wall) and move my arm slowly around the couch. She follows. I have been calling her an "attention wh*re". I'm a bad kitteh-mom. LOL

"Sneaky" cat:





Another picture of her eyes:





CLOSE-UP!





She has this adorable little quirk of meowing if she sees either me or Will. We like to mess with her and stick our head over the back of the couch so she meows. Then, we move away and do it again. She has an adorable meow!  I will get video sometime.

Also, funny story this morning. I am home "sick" from work today (Will didn't set the alarms properly) and I was chilling on the couch. Bella was at the end of the couch, and staring out the window. She was licking her chops and staring outside like she wanted something. Suddenly, THIS appeared outside!




For those of you who are visually impaired. It's a wild turkey! It was just out gobblin' away past my porch!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are the promised pictures of the bunnies! Enjoy!

Tobias L . Bunny

Disapproving of being held like a baby (I hold him that way to give him his medicine).





More disapproval.





This is his new set-up (since he got sick). I guess he's semi-free-range. 





Sitting on his little stool & looking crabby because I stopped petting him.





Whiskers!





Bunny-butt.





Investigating under the bed and peeking out to see what I was doing.





Miss Emma McFluffybottoms

"Hey, lady! Empty food bowl! What's with that?"





Searching for the craisin that she knocked out of my hand...





She is SO impatient! I literally have to pour the pellets on her head to get them in the bowl!





Bunny noms = Happy bunny





Bella Shedwell

Just a video of the kitteh investigating the camera and meowing.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 27, 2009)

THAT is one CUTE Bunny-butt!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hehe! I'm glad you think so! That's one molty bunny-butt!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is just a short video of Emma being silly. You can see it here. Ignore Will mumbling and me saying, "... But this is the only time she does it!" 
Will was sleeping and was angry at the light being on. It was 4:30 this morning!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2009)

*He looks so sweet like that . My Monsters doesn't mind at all being held on her back.
I'd be a little upset too if someone turned on the lights at 4:30am, that's way to early to up.

kherrmann3 wrote:*


> Tobias L . Bunny
> 
> Disapproving of being held like a baby (I hold him that way to give him his medicine).
> 
> ...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 30, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Here is just a short video of Emma being silly. You can see it here. Ignore Will mumbling and me saying, "... But this is the only time she does it!"
> Will was sleeping and was angry at the light being on. It was 4:30 this morning!


I love this! I can so see myself doing something similar. LOL


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, I started my Easter pictures for the contest. So far, I just have Miss Emma's done. I figured it would be better to get the more "difficult" bunny done first and then go get Toby. So, here are her Easter pictures (I will enter whichever one I pick later and post it with Toby's entry).

Enjoy!

Here is the pretty little "set" that I made.





Emma attacking my pretty little set...





"What?"





"No, seriously... What?"





*flop*





I wasn't able to catch the mayhem on camera, but I got video of it and made this "action print"...





She moved all the "grass"...





Running away from the "evidence".





Charging me...





Now for some nice pictures! 

In the grass... She even was eating it! (The grass is made of paper. Don't worry!)





Buried in the grass... (because I'm a jerk).





Disapproval. 





This one is dark, but I still like it.





Just a video of her showing her noncompliance. 




Here is one of me being a jerk... Again. She was laying there so perfectly, and I wanted to see how long she would put up with my crap.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here are Toby's pictures. He was pretty cooperative, so no funny ones.  Oh, well. He sat still like a good little bunny. 

Enjoy!

Bunny in a basket! 





Pointy little ears...





Spread ears!





Trying to sniff the eggs..





Giving me "the look".





The pictures looked better without the flash...





That's it for his pictures! I hope you liked them!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't know why - but for some reason I LOVE the one of Emma buried in the grass.

Great job on the pictures.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 6, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I don't know why - but for some reason I LOVE the one of Emma buried in the grass.
> Great job on the pictures.


Thanks!  That was my entry for the Easter Bunny photo contest!

Did you happen to see the video of me "burying" her in plastic eggs, too? It's the last video in that post. 

I am glad you liked my pictures!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 6, 2009)

Here are my entries for the Easter contest (just to weed them out from the rest of the pictures!)

Toby





Emma


----------



## myheart (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome pictures k~!!!! Looked like a lot of work with Miss Emma.... Such a busy little girl!!! Was anything wrong with Toby that he didn't put up much of a fuss? Or is he just used to you putting him through his paces? I can't wait to vote for this photo contest...!!!

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think Toby is just used to me putzing around with him. He has to be restrained twice a day for his medicine and salve application. He gives me lots of kisses, though! I think he is learning that I am not going to hurt him by putting him near something cute.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is just a quick (pictureless) update! 

Toby got his stitches out on Monday. The vet said that he healed up just fine and that there was no need to continue the cream applications. Toby was happy.  He only had three stitches. The vet commented on what a good little boy he was (did I bring the right rabbit!?). I have been letting him out solo in the hallway and I've been getting some major binky action out of him. I got a little one on video, but I have to upload it and I'm lazy. Toby has been following me around if I leave the bedroom. It's very cute. If I am out of his sight for a few minutes, he comes looking for me or periscopes to see where I went. Silly little boy...

Miss Emma lets me pet her now. She is still going to be rehomed, but I am trying to make her nice so people would like her. Miss Emma is going to be put up on Petfinder soon. Julie needs to meet with Emma and gauge her actions and see what she can write for her profile.

Miss Bella Shedwell is doing well. She likes to meow at obscene hours of the night and keep me awake. She just wants food and scritches. Ugh.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 16, 2009)

What a good little boy Toby is.
Monsters loves to follow me too. She doesn't like it when I leave the apartment. If I'm not home she'll stay in my room and hang on her rabbit bed err over her rabbit bed.

It's nice to hear that you are making some progress with Emma!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am afraid that Miss Emma is no longer welcome here. I think I may be taking her to a shelter over the weekend. Her and Toby got into it again (through two enclosures) and Toby has a bite on his side and a nip in his ear. Neither of them are that bad, but I can't trust them at all. Toby had to have opened up her cage, because she was out of it. There was fur everywhere. No blood, no mess. He took chunks out of her, too. I am setting her cage up outside of the bedroom so she can deal with the cat (through bars). I feel like a terrible bunny mom again. 

:tears2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that there was another miss hap. Sounds like you are doing what's best for Toby and You. I'm sure Miss Emma can find a family where she'll be an only bun.

*hugs*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, Miss Emma is going to a new home today. A lady from Kenosha contacted me through the "Rescue Me" section of the forum and said she would be more than willing to take her. I am meeting her in Milwaukee today for the drop-off. 

I feel bad kind of "turning my back" on Emma, but I can't leave Toby and Emma in the same room together. Toby keeps getting out and going near her cage (despite my best efforts). She will be going to a better home, though. One where she can be her normal, silly self. 

Personally, I think she just doesn't like us. We were over at Julie's yesterday and Miss Emma was cooperating with Julie and being a nice little sweetie. :grumpy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 19, 2009)

Emma went to her new home yesterday. From the sounds of it, she gets along better with her new bunny mom than she did with me. I am happy for her, but feel guilty that I wasn't her forever-home.

She is in a happier place, with other animals her color (Betsy, the lady who took her, has other black & white pets).


----------



## myheart (Apr 19, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Personally, I think she just doesn't like us. We were over at Julie's yesterday and Miss Emma was cooperating with Julie and being a nice little sweetie. :grumpy:



Ummmm.... yeah.... sure that isn't just because it was Julie messing with her?! Julie is just that way, you know. Bunnies just love her no matter what!! Talk about a bunny-whisperer!!! 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's possible she was better because of Julie. It is just so frustrating knowing that no matter how much you do for a bunny, they may never like you...


----------



## myheart (Apr 22, 2009)

Just curious about your decisionconcerning dating Toby again... It must have been difficult for you to let Emma go and to have seen Toby's reaction to being a single bun. It is so much more difficult to watch an animal grieve because it is a guessing game of what they want to make things better.

I would have never considered adopting Luna if Patrick hadn't had the experience of being bonded with Benjamin. After seeing Patrick grieve so much when he lost Benji, I knew he needed a bond-mate to be happy again. I felt bad, but within a few days of losing Benjamin, I was on PetFinder where Luna caught my eye. It was instant love for Patch and Luna at the very first date. 

I hope things go better this time, if you do decide to date Toby again. At least you will be able to gage reactions and body language cuesbetter after having Emma for a while. I hope it will be true love this time.... :blushan:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 22, 2009)

I hope he finds somebun, too. He's been so well-behaved since Miss Emma left. He hasn't pooped anywhere! No wee, either! :shock: He jumps up on the bed for head pets, too. He has been paying more attention to me now. I kind of don't want a second rabbit because I like being "his girl".


----------



## myheart (Apr 22, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ...I kind of don't want a second rabbit because I like being "his girl".



:yeahthat: I know the feeling... Patrick was always "my guy." He used to give me all of his circles and hums. I have gotten used to sharing him with the girls, but every once ina while he graces me with enough circles and hums to make me dizzy. LOL 

btw... good to hear that Toby has resumed his good habits once again. That does make the dating decision a bit more difficult, especially now if he puts his potties where they belong. 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, we cleared another bunny with our landlord. She just doesn't know we have a kitty.  We did that just in case Toby finds somebun that he likes.  I took some pictures today of my little guy, so here they are! 

Toby's new digs. You can see him in the back/right corner. 






Above view of his bachelor pad.





Squishy Toby...





"The look".





Bunny butt from afar... 





Enjoy!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 23, 2009)

Also, I figured I could post some other pictures here. I went outside and worked on my "garden" for awhile. I don't have a yard, being that I live in an apartment, but I do have some nice planters out on the porch!  Enjoy!

Overview of the largest planter. It's actually a small fish pond that I filled with dirt. 





White/pink daffodils:





Yellow daffodils:





Assorted pansies:





Very pretty purple pansy. It looks blue in pictures, though:





Pink hyacinths:





Cute little sign:





My little rabbit lawn ornament:





My other planter is just a large pot. I wasn't feeling creative about it. 





Red tulips:





White/yellow daffodils:





I also have yellow/purple pansies in that planter, but I forgot to take pictures of them! Some of the plants look wilty, but that's because I just bought them today and they are just settling in!  I hope you like the pictures!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, Will adopted a rabbit. He got Sammi from the local shelter. She's 5 years old and a dwarf of some sort. She's cute, sheds a lot, and is very alert of her surroundings. I will add more later. 

Here are some pictures from PetFinder.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 26, 2009)

Sammy is adroable. Is Will going to be primary caretaker or will you be the caretaker of both?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Sammy is adroable. Is Will going to be primary caretaker or will you be the caretaker of both?


Want to take a guess? :coolness:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 26, 2009)

lol yes I'll take a guess. You'll be taking care of 1 beautiful bun and 1 handsome bun.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sammy is adroable. Is Will going to be primary caretaker or will you be the caretaker of both?
> ...



I think it is more like he got you a bunny.

I think I am one of the few who can actually say my husband got his own bunny. Than again we are both primary caretakers. We do about half and half the work. :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 27, 2009)

I should be nice about Will getting the rabbit. It was totally his call on this one. I was hesitant about it (which surprises me) and he was all gung-ho about getting Sammi. He filled out the paperwork and everything. He does take care of Toby when I ask him to. He is very good about doing the feedings and such, but I do the litter boxes because he just doesn't do it right... I've tried teaching him, then he says he'll never do it right, etc., so I just live with him feeding and playing with the bunnies. 

Speaking of... Here are more pictures of the little girl...

A boy and his bunny.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 27, 2009)

She's very cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2009)

So you do split the work. 

I love Will's shirts.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 27, 2009)

Ahh!! She's beautiful!


----------



## myheart (Apr 28, 2009)

How is little Sammi settling in? Has Toby had a chance to catch her scent? I can't wait to see if he approves of the new girl!!! Hopefully his potty habits won't change and they will be able to share a bond made in heaven!! 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope so, too! I don't want the pee wars to start again! She has been pooping outside her litter box and chewing on them. What the heck is that about?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 28, 2009)

Did they mention if she was litterbox trained? 

Eating the Litter Box... There was this thread not long ago.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 28, 2009)

She's not chewing the box. She doesn't chew anything (minus a hay ball). She is chewing on her poop. She doesn't really eat it, just chews it up so it's a little fluffy/crumbly lump on the carpet. It's just a little bit more difficult to pick up. :grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 28, 2009)

EWW. I would post in N&B.


----------



## myheart (Apr 28, 2009)

I was reading your description of her in the breed section, and you mentioned that her fur is coarse. My thought is that she might be eating poos out of habit, or to get extra nutrients. There is never any way to tell what sort of diet or stimulation an animal washad prior to shelter-life. 

Try some black sunflower seeds for the extra vitamin E. I know Naturesteefed thatto Luna when she had scaley ears. Otherwise, keep her on a good diet of nummy stuff and maybe her nutrient levels will catch up. Give good food at least a month to do it's work.

If she is doing it out of habit, try lots of toys to distract her. Old habits can be hard to break...

Just some thoughts....

myheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 28, 2009)

OMG!!! She's adorable!!! And...I must insist that you put the photo in Real Men Love Bunnies!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=38552&forum_id=21


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 28, 2009)

OK, well, only if you insist!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 28, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> I was reading your description of her in the breed section, and you mentioned that her fur is coarse. My thought is that she might be eating poos out of habit, or to get extra nutrients.


She seems like she was well-cared for prior to being at the shelter. Her former owners had to bring her in because of financial difficulties and were very upset to see her go (according to the staff). She was the only "friendly" rabbit there, too. I think they must have socialized her a bit. 

Her coat seems slick and normal. To me, it just feels more rough than Toby's (he doesn't have the pokey guard hairs really, he's super-soft!) Her fur feels kind of like a Labrador's fur (course, slicked back hair). I hope that makes sense? Toby's feels more like a fluffy Westie coat without the scratchy guard hairs.  He's an awesome snorgler!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, I haven't updated in awhile! Sadly, I don't have any pictures to post, because my computer is still in the clutches of the Geek Squad at Best Buy. The computer I'm using doesn't have the right slot for my camera card. *pouts*

ANYWAYS, both bunnies are doing fine. Little miss Sammi has proven to be a great little house-rabbit (even though she is caged most of the day). We let her out in the mornings and evenings and she has yet to have had an accident. She leaves a poo here or there, but I don't mind that. She does some fabulous binkies, but she is still so shy that I haven't gotten a picture yet. I did get some video, and I will post it when I get my computer back. 

Sammi's pet insurance kicked in today, so I will probably try bonding them soon. I've been waiting to put them together in case somebun gets a nasty nip and needs stitches. I learned my lesson from the last time. 

Toby is still his sassy little self! He keeps hopping up on the bed in the morning (I let him out then go back to bed). He still likes to stick his whiskers in my face to get my attention. 

I will have to do a photo update soon! Once I get my "technology" back, I will do so!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 2, 2009)

K, hope your digital 'delights' w/pics Very Soon!!:bunnydance:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 2, 2009)

OK! Here are some new pictures! 

I decided to try doing a bunny date today, since Sammi's pet insurance kicked in!  It went OK. Nothing too promising, though. They were fine together in the bathtub or on my lap, but if they are able to get traction under their little feets, all heck breaks loose. They do the territorial little spin-around-each-other thing. I just get nervous when they start that and I separate them. Here are some cute pictures, though!

Huddling together because they don't like the tub.





Toby's first reaction to anything that can _possibly_ groom him... (and as you can see from the picture, his little bunny bum could use as much grooming as it can get!)





*sniff sniff*





The bunnies sitting up on my lap while I relaxed in the empty tub.





OK, everyone! Here's the money shot!





I hope you liked them!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Here are just some quick, couple-second long clips of Sammi when she was out for her scamper time. She does HUGE binkies, but they are hard to catch on film. I set-up my camera on my nightstand and let it roll while she was out. I caught a few things. 

A quick binky-in-from-off-screen.  It looks like someone threw her! (I was on the bed, which is to the right of the camera) 




A mini-binky. She ran around the bed and you hear her crash into something. I still don't know what that something was... 




A binky into the fence separating her from Toby's pen area. I never said that she was graceful!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow you got a flying bunny. I think she's one of a kind. I love the first video.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of the bun-buns.  Enjoy!

*Toby*
Dramatic Bunny





Hopping around in the hallway.





There goes Thunderbun!





Complete with Bunny-500 action!





Showing off his cute little white markings! :hearts:




*
Sammi*
"Who, ME!?"





We have floppage!





The beginning of a binky.





More Bunny-500's





Zoom!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 9, 2009)

Monsters, my sister and I enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Aww! Thanks! I am going to have some little Bunny-500 videos to post in a little bit.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bunny-500 time!

Toby




Sammi


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome !!!!! :mrsthumper:inkelepht:inkelepht:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 10, 2009)

Those videos were really cute


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks, guys! 

We had another bunny date last night. I crammed them both into a carrier for kitties, then proceeded to walk around my apartment with the carrier'o'bunnies while slightly bouncing in and "shaking" it (very gently, to simulate a car ride). 

Then, after a few minutes of feeling silly, I put the carrier down in the kitchen and let them hop out on to the linoleum. 

Sammi didn't seem too interested in Toby (she just wanted out of the kitchen and off of the linoleum of doom). Toby would stick his head under her to be groomed, then would nip her towards the end of the date. He nibbled the back of her leg when she was standing up on her back legs. She was less-than-thrilled with that. 

No grooming this time, but I did have them cuddled up next to each other while I cuddled them both. I had so much bunny fluff on me! 

Now, on to the pictures! 

First coming out of the carrier and doing the funny linoleum walk. 






Toby: "I disapprove of you running away!"





*Sniff sniff*





More sniff-age...





Toby, give it a rest! Not everyone wants to groom you!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 10, 2009)

Toby is so cute. He just wants some love.


----------



## myheart (Jun 11, 2009)

You are so lucky to have a built-in bunn-way for the kids!!! My guys have more obstacles and cats they have to get around. BTW, how is your kitty? 

Poor little Toby sounds like my foster child Andy Allen... All he wants is some lovin'... When the cats are in a lovey sort of mood, they will give him a few licks. Not nearly enough by Andy's Groom-Me-Meter. I really do hope he finds a nice little girl to settle down with. Hard to believe that he has been with me for about seven months now and he is such a sweet little guy.

Well, best of luck on the bonding process. I know I had to wait for Zappa to get a bit older before I could do anything with her. She was just too young when I adopted her, and she was caged with her litter-mates. She just needed time to adjust, get over hormones, and mature. Bonding certainly didn't happen overnight....

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 11, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> BTW, how is your kitty?


Actually, we don't have her anymore. She was a cute cat: affectionate, cuddly, etc., but she started throwing up on our couches, carpet, my clothes, etc. It was getting to be too much for our apartment. We just got the stink out, and she's been gone about a month. We had to get rid of our couches, wash the carpets several times, and we're still not done. It was just gross. We gave her back to the family that we got her from, and they were happy that we brought her back to them. I feel bad about having to get rid of her, but she was destroying everything plush in our apartment. I wasn't going to stand for it anymore. Plus, Will wasn't cleaning her litter box like he was supposed to, and I couldn't handle the smell (I clean up people poo for a job, but I still can't handle kitty poo). *sigh*


----------



## myheart (Jun 12, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > BTW, how is your kitty?
> ...


LOL.... I was going to add after the inquiry, "Do you have her yet after getting rid of the couches?" because I read your post about the one hitting your shoulder while it was being removed. But I took it out because I thought it would be rude to say.... LOL. 

I am glad her prior owners took her back, and didn't make the shelter or craig's list the only options. At leastshe is safe with her people....

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, I've decided that I don't ever want to have to put an animal in a shelter. I have no problems with rehoming (as long as I screen/harass the person), but I don't want to drop a beloved pet at a shelter. I could always drop critters off at my mum's house!  (She wound up with 7 hamsters that way!)

Actually, she said I shouldn't take 7 dwarf hamsters with me to an apartment, so I only took 2. She grumbled about it, but wouldn't part with any of them. My mum, the hamster stealer! She's also stolen my cockatiel, Johnny!

ETA: ... and my cichlids ...


----------



## Boz (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh man! Are you getting hit with all those storms?  Be safe!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yup, they passed already. Check out the radar!



I live by the I-94 marker between Madison/Milwaukee.  Did it hit you guys?


----------



## Boz (Jun 19, 2009)

We got a little but it all went south of us. We did get a few loud booms though!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 19, 2009)

OK, I'm lazy. I'm just copy/pasting this from the other thread. Bleh.

--------------------

I don't know who started this fight, but I guess they both ended it. Toby got a nip in on Sammi before the air-borne fur settled. 

We just got back from the vet. She had to remove a bunch of Toby's fur and a bit of necrotic tissue from over the wound. No pus! Yay! Now, Toby has a stupid hair cut. The hair just grew in from the last fight! 

 *sigh*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

Poor Toby, not getting along with the girls. Maybe he likes being single


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually, he wants the girls to groom him, but gets grumpy when his needs are not met. It's the girls that attack him, not the other way around. I crammed the two of them in my little cat-sized carrier and took them to the vet together. They were snuggled in the vet office room with no problems. Toby just patiently sat next to Sammi with his head pancaked to the floor!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

I C. So the girls need to learn Toby's need's.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah. I think he has unrealistic expectations because he got all the head-scratchies that he wanted as a baby/young adult/adult...  I am truly a good slave.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

lol. That you are. But we are all good Bunny slaves.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 20, 2009)

At least the people on this forum are. 

I should probably say that Toby is on antibiotics for 2 weeks, too. He gets: 
- SSD cream on his face 3x a day for at least 7 days
- Enrofloxacin 2x day (.65) for 14 days
- Metacam 1x day (.16) for about 3 days


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Just an update from the other thread I have going about Toby being bit...

I don't know if it's Toby being the sassy one this time. A lot of the time when he's "lounging", he has his butt right up against her cage like he's going, "Neener neener neener!" at her, or something! Such a little butt!





ETA: I found a nice little TV stand on the side of the road yesterday. It fits all of my bunny stuff nicely. I have the hay, litter, and some carpet spray on top, my grooming supplies, an air freshener, garbage bags, and the bunny food on the VCR shelf, and then some hamster food and extra treat containers in the bottom drawer. Unfortunately, the bottom drawer doesn't open the best, so I had to put the stuff I don't need often in there. It fits perfectly between the two rabbit pens, so I got my junk organized! Yay!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2009)

How old is he?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Toby just turned 4 in March. Sammi is about 5 1/2 years old.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 26, 2009)

Toby's so handsome! I hope his wound gets better soon.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 26, 2009)

It's actually healed! It healed up a day or two after the vet clipped the necrotic skin. It was preventing the wound from healing, but with it gone, it just healed almost overnight! He still has to get his meds twice a day, which he is less than happy about, but at least he's OK!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just a quick photo update of the fur-kids. 

Toby:
Do you have treats?






No, really. Do you!?





Sammi:
Looking cute and startled.





Running for the craisin bag.





What do you mean I can only have one!?





That's all, folks! Enjoy!


----------



## myheart (Jun 27, 2009)

Awe.... _my _little Toby is so darn cute!!!!  I think you should send him back to me because you might OD on cuteness overload....

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hehe! I think I will take my chances! 

ETA: I took a nap this afternoon, and while I was sleeping, Sammi got out of the bedroom and into the sitting room. Will was on the computer and didn't notice. I swear, that guy has blinders on if the TV or computer is in front of him. He won't see anything else... Anyway, he heard some scratching from behind him. The scratching was coming from behind the couch and inside the entertainment center. We still have our old entertainment center (until we sell it), so it sits behind our couch. He kept hearing scratching... Then some scrabbling, a wooden flap hitting the entertainment center, then a little scratching. What was this mystery sound coming from? It was Sammi, nosing her way through the back flap of the entertainment center, then getting into it with no way out. Will opened up a drawer on the bottom, and out popped a bunny!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 27, 2009)

Will and I went to a baseball game tonight. Just wanted to post a picture. 





ETA: Yes, that is our actual height difference!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 28, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote:*


> Toby:
> Do you have treats?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Rabbits are such little butts sometimes!

Toby has gotten out two days in a row (not today, though). He keeps pushing/pulling on his pen until he has free run of the bedroom, then he has a pooping fiesta. One of those days, he was out in the living room. I know this, because the pillows were off of the couch. I always put them back on the couch, and I KNOW I did earlier that day. 

Sammi got out today. She must have jumped her pen, because it wasn't open anywhere. She ate about 1/8 of the bag of craisins...

:grumpy:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 1, 2009)

:roflmao: Lucky you having a Toby leaving you a poop fiesta.

I hope Sammi doesn't have a tummy ache after all those Crasinis.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah... Toby gets out and has pooping fiestas whenever he does. I have to make sure that he can't get by Sammi's cage... That's where he hosts his little fiestas.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, Sammi doesn't seem to have slowed down from her feast'o'craisins yesterday... I let her out this morning and she went nuts! Binkies and Bunny-500's galore! It was almost scary (she kept running right at me, then swerving off at the last second). I got a few videos of her towards the end of it.  Enjoy!

Weird hop/binky:




Binkies!




Bunny-500's... Just imagine the Indy 500 car zooming noises with this one...




ETA: There will be some Toby pictures coming up eventually. He just doesn't binky or Bunny-500 when I have my camera. Plus, he poses for pictures, so I never get "candid" pictures of him...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 2, 2009)

Great binkies! Looks like someone is still hyped up on craisins!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 10, 2009)

I rearranged the cages yesterday. Well, I've been working on it for almost a week. Here's the story.

Toby knocked his water container over (that also has a liter-sized reservoir on the back), so it soaked his rug, and soaked through to the apartment carpeting... I had to hang the rug out on our porch for a few days and allow our carpeting to dry. It's been humid, so that took 2-3 days.

Toby has been living in our hallway/bathroom since then. He stopped eating yesterday, which prompted me to hurry the project up. He is eating fine today. He also did mad binkies in the bedroom when he was allowed back in. 

I moved the pens around in the room. Sammi is now on the left side of the room (where Toby was), and Toby is on the right. It was easier with Toby's rug on the right side. Now, it doesn't get caught under the closet door. Also, Toby has access to the bottom shelf of our entertainment center. I put a little placemat in there and call it his "man cave".  

I also "installed" their little mini-fans. I have it hooked up to the electricity so that I turn them on with a wall switch. 

I will have to post pictures later. Until then, I need to go to work! X_X


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I wound up forgetting to take the pictures... So no posting of them, yet! I will have to vacuum and get the cages all de-fluffed before taking any pictures! 

Will and I had a "cuddle war" with our bunnies the other day. We were watching a movie from Netflix, and I left the room to go get Toby. I came back, sat on the couch with the little gray guy in tow. I snuggled up on the side of the couch (feet tucked under me, leaning to the right onto a pillow, fleecy blanket on lap, and a bunny plopped right into the middle of the blanket). 

I sat there cuddling Toby for about five minutes before saying, "My bunny is so much better than your bunny. I even get bunny kisses!" Picture me saying that with a bunny pretty much scrabbling to stand high enough to give me kisses on the nose!

Will just rolled his eyes and went back to watching the movie. He kept looking at me from the corner of his eye and got a funny look on his face. A few minutes later, he paused the movie, got up, and left the room. He came back with Sammi.

He flopped down on the couch with his bunny. We resumed watching our movie for another ten-or-so minutes while petting our respective bunnies. After awhile, Sammi decided that she had had enough and scrambled to get off of Will's lap, hopped down off of the couch, and made a bee-line for the bedroom. Will went to round her up and put her back, getting scratched and kicked in the process. 

After he sat back down, I said, "See? My bunny is better than your bunny...", while getting more bunny kisses. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL - that is sooo cute. I can just imagine that happening! It's great to have a pair of bunnies 

How long do your bunnies allow you to sit and pet them for while watching tv? My buns will be ok for 5 minutes, tolerate 10 but after that they start to scratch and that means it's time go to back to the Rabbit Nation from whence they came. Toby on occassion will sit on his own o the couch or bed and watch tv with me but he won't sit on my lap and watch.


----------



## Boz (Jul 24, 2009)

Awww! hehe I loved that story!

I wish I got bunny kisses. Dolla sometimes gives them, but not often. Domino does it, when there's food smeared on my fingers. LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 24, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> How long do your bunnies allow you to sit and pet them for while watching tv?


Well, as far as bunny cuddles go, Toby is much more tolerant. He has been my little guy for over 4 years now (I bought him from a shop when he was 6-weeks old). I tend to take him out to cuddle in the evening, when he is just "waking up" for the night. He will cuddle with me anywhere between 5 and 45 minutes. It depends on how much attention he wants. Normally, our cuddle sessions are about 15-30 minutes. He just loves his head scratchies, ear rubs, nose rubs, and sometimes, tummy massages. 

He never used to be so cuddly, though. I never got bunny-kisses before, either. Last year sometime, he had a spell with gas, and wasn't feeling well. Being somewhat later in the evening, and not knowing where to take him, I panicked and looked up all of the home-remedies for gassy bunnies. After sending Will to the store for Pedialyte and some simethicone drops, I sat on the couch with Toby and started giving him manual tummy-massages. After a few minutes, he started to "groom" my arm. He did it for about 5-10 minutes. After that, any time I would pet him I would receive the coveted bunny-kisses. I am just lucky, I guess!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 24, 2009)

Aww. Toby must have been so grateful and fallen in love with you! It's sad that he had to go through something painful but good that the experience brought you closer. I hope my bunnies love me that much one day!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 24, 2009)

He has even gotten to the point where he took my boyfriend as a threat and attacked him. For awhile, he even marked all of my boyfriend's things... The carpet under our bed was full of pee-marks. They were all on my boyfriend's side of the bed! Toby is a smart little booger.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 25, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> He has even gotten to the point where he took my boyfriend as a threat and attacked him. For awhile, he even marked all of my boyfriend's things... The carpet under our bed was full of pee-marks. They were all on my boyfriend's side of the bed! Toby is a smart little booger.


Wow! I totally just laughed out loud reading this post... hilarious! Little jealous bun...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh, yeah! I don't know how Will did it, but one day while I was at work, him and Toby had a "heart to heart". Will jokes with me that he told Toby that "If you pee on my stuff, I'll pee on you!", or something along those lines!h34r2 Ever since then, Toby hasn't peed on Will's stuff. Since getting other rabbits, though, Toby pees near their stuff and has massive pooping fiestas. It's sooo bad when he's out. My bedroom turns into a little mine field when he's done with it! :grumpy:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 25, 2009)

He just doesn't want to share you.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 25, 2009)

Pretty much! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 25, 2009)

New picture updates!  I've been kind of lazy on pictures lately. I just went and snapped a few up today. Enjoy! 

Toby looking shocked by something.






Nose rub time!





Toby cleaning his feets while sitting in his pink kitty condo. 





Toby's "Man Cave" - It's just the bottom shelf of our entertainment center...





Whiskerage!





Sammi investigating the odd flashy thing in her cage.





Can I help you?





Looking upset...





Sorry these last two are so dark... I didn't want to use the flash anymore because she doesn't like it...





Nosey!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 25, 2009)

I love whiskerage!!!!
Grooming time with the feetsies is also some of the best things to watch about bunnies. And the "face wipe" LOL
Great pics!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks! I love it when Toby grooms his face, because one front foot is white, and the other front foot has a few white toes, so they show up well against his darker face fur.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2009)

Great picture update!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 27, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote:*


> Will jokes with me that he told Toby that "If you pee on my stuff, I'll pee on you!", or something along those lines!


Lol! There, that just proves bunnies understand what you're saying to them 

Just catching up with all your news/photos, Kelly. Toby and Sammi are just super cute.

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you, everyone, for your comments! It makes me happy to know that people like to read about my babies and giggle at their pictures and antics. 

It has been pretty hard to get a "good" picture of Toby lately. He has figured out that the little light on my camera (the one that goes on when it's focusing), it means that I am doing something and he will freeze. 

Plus, he loves to pose. When he first went to the vet, over a year ago, they had to take his picture for his file. They had him on a towel on the vet table, with his left side facing them. He kept wiggling around and turning his head, which delayed the photographer. I just let go of him to see what he was doing (I had a hunch), and he scooted the towel he was sitting on around and moved his little bunny butt towards the camera while doing his towel-fluffing work. 

The vet tech was about to grab him when I told her to just give him a second. A few moments later, he turned around with his right side facing the camera and puffed his chest out and posed perfectly. I guess he just didn't want them to catch his "bad side"! I mean, he had the most sparkly eyes, too! It was like he knew they were taking his picture, so he had to get in the zone! 

To anyone who has ever seen the movie "Zoolander", the way Toby popped around and posed reminds me of Zoolander's "Blue Steel" modeling pose.


----------



## Ninchen (Jul 28, 2009)

So, let him pose!






(You could take photos of Toby and Sammi outside...without the flash...)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 28, 2009)

His poses are all the same! I would take them outside, but it's hard to drag the pen outside to let them run around (I live on the second floor, plus the pen isn't very big). My bunnies don't seem to like the "great outdoors" that much. Toby always just sits there, and I'm afraid to take Sammi out, because I'm pretty sure that she would get out and run away... 

ETA: I'm not sure if the grass is OK for them to nibble right now. We had some rain, and we are downhill from a bunch of houses. I don't know if they treat their yards or not...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 28, 2009)

That is the most hilarious rabbity thing I've heard in a while! Toby is Zoolander! 

Kirby is so vain as well. He is shedding his satiny coat right now and he is *so* sad because of it. He hasn't looked very happy in a couple of weeks and he doesn't come out of his condo much. I guess he just doesn't want people to see him when he's not fabulous 

Better to maybe have the buns stay inside... have you read the thread that's been going on in Nutrition? James Waller started it. Randy just commented and it's a bit scary what buns can pick up eating stuff outdoors.


----------



## Ninchen (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, my buns live outside for years now...and never picked any stuff...

I feed fresh grasses from the area, too.

I could worry about desease...and feed only hay...but the hay would come from the local farmers...guess where the grasses grow....right, under open sky, not in a green house!

Even the hay can be contaminated from wild animals...we have to feed something, after all...If you start to think about it, you can get very anxious, there is no 100% safety, not for us or our pets.
I try to concentrate more on the fun part of having rabbits.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 29, 2009)

I used to take them outside here, but last year, we had a raccoon with distemper rummaging through our area. I was afraid that they could pick up something from the scat. The raccoon was caught and destroyed (we caught it and called the Humane Society to come get it). 

Also, we have a lot of buckthorn trees growing around here, and I know that some parts of buckthorn are poisonous to animals. I don't want them nibbling on that! 

My friend's rabbit picked up a tapeworm outside, I think. I know she had a tapeworm, and I'm pretty sure that she said that she thought that it came outside when she had her rabbit out for her garden time. 

Had a bunny date with Toby and Sammi last night. Toby still sticks his face under her, and she wasn't amused. They bit each other and took some fur out (only fur). I have some cute pictures, though. The "fighting" wasn't brutal or anything, just a rare nip that took some fluff with it. It probably doesn't help that Toby is shedding really bad right now... I will post the pictures later tonight, I hope!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 29, 2009)

I lol'ed at reading that Toby hasn't given up on getting some lovin'. Sammi just won't oblige huh? 

Tapeworm?? Oh my gosh! How did the bunny do with that? Get it out?

Also how do you catch a raccoon? :?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 29, 2009)

Poor Toby still being rejected from Sammi


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 29, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Also how do you catch a raccoon? :?


With a live trap. It's a metal cage that has a mechanism that is attached to the trap door. You put food in it in the far end of the cage, then when the critter walks into the trap to get the food, they have to step on the mechanism to get to it. The mechanism is tripped and the door falls behind them. Then, you just have a seriously %*#(&% critter in a metal cage.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 29, 2009)

here's the link:

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/TapewormParasite.html

It was living in Karla for several months, and not pretty. Too many things go through our grass and I would rather not pluck mites, fleas, ticks off of our loved ones. Raccoons included visit the yard.
Yah, not pleasant to much grass and pick-up a blood-sucking slimy parasite.

Disabled Tamm and our house crew selectively don't eat the grasshoppers that come squashed in the hay. Why is that?! Good noses?!
I sure ain't gonna offer them grasses from the yard after seeing the gluey worm.

Raccoon skat can have roundworm; not safe for animals or humans! Just google.com on roundworm in humans. Cautiously because the graphic images are ....

Kelly, head strokes to your TobyPrince and Will's SammiDoll. Sorry to hijack for a moment. This station is back to Blog for the Bun-Buns.
Kelly, would you like some grass (or ground) from here?


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 29, 2009)

Eeeeep! Raccoon traps! Tapeworm! Roundworm! *blocks it out* h34r2


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link, TF!  No problem on the "hijack". I was hoping you'd post the link or at least some info on it! Thanks!  My bunnies always love grass. Right now, they're face-deep in some stuff that I took from my parents' subdivision. They haven't sprayed the grass in years. 

Here is a link for the Havahart Trap. Just look at the picture, and you can figure out how it works. It doesn't hurt them or anything. It's just to trap them so you can relocate them.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 29, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Thanks for the link, TF!  No problem on the "hijack". I was hoping you'd post the link or at least some info on it! Thanks!  My bunnies always love grass. Right now, they're face-deep in some stuff that I took from my parents' subdivision. They haven't sprayed the grass in years.
> 
> Here is a link for the Havahart Trap. Just look at the picture, and you can figure out how it works. It doesn't hurt them or anything. It's just to trap them so you can relocate them.



That tapeworm link just gave me major creeps (but, I am glad it came out of the bun). I hope I don't have nightmares tonight. I have a fear of bees and other things which either have no legs ormore than 4 legs. It's crazy. :twitch:I got stung in the neck by a bee when I was in 3rd grade... I just bolt from insects and other creepy stuff!

The trap looks pretty handy. Do people usually have one in case of these types of raccoon situations? 

I live in NYC so the only unwanted animal near human spaces is a rat sometimes... :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 30, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> The trap looks pretty handy. Do people usually have one in case of these types of raccoon situations?


They are multi-purpose traps. They can catch all sorts of critters. Animal rescue efforts use them to catch stray animals. Cities use them to remove feral animal populations (such as cats). Some cities trap the feral cats, spay/neuter them, then release them again. It keeps the population in check.

To answer your question, some people do have them around all the time. They are relatively inexpensive, and are easy to use. The only things you need are the trap, a small dish or paper plate to put the bait on, and some bait. We used Fancy Feast's Chicken Florentine. lol

I borrowed the trap that I used from TreasuredFriend (same person who had the bunny with the tape worm). She had it around for raccoons, I think. We were trying to catch feral cats, though. We caught opossums, raccoons, our neighbor's cat, a squirrel, a chipmunk, and finally a feral cat. We took it to the shelter, but I think they euthanized it (it was REALLY mean). 

We didn't have any feral kitties around this year, so I haven't had to utilize the trap again. We were trying to catch that stupid feral cat that was eating my chipmunks and trying to get at my songbirds. She (it was a calico, thus a female) also was scaring Toby when she would stalk past our windows. Toby liked to sit by the windows, and I saw her jump up and smack into our window screen to get to him. Our windows are about 3+ feet off of the ground (as is our apartment), so it wasn't just an accident... 

We actually caught the raccoon with probable distemper by accident. We caught this raccoon once, and it was OK. The second time we caught him, he had a wound on his side. The third time, the wound was full of pus and he was snarling more than he used to. By the fourth time we caught him, the wound was dry and crusty, but he would _roar_ and charge you from inside the cage. He was snarling and lunging and biting onto the wire of the trap. We called the Humane Society (took them over an hour to get here, even though they are right down the street). They took him, and euthanized him. It took three tranquilizer darts to get him out of the trap. I am glad he is gone. He was a mean bugger (he had previously chased me away from our garbage dumpster. 



> I live in NYC so the only unwanted animal near human spaces is a rat sometimes...


They have smaller-sized Havahart traps available. They come in 5 sizes and various designs. The x-small is for mice, chipmunks, voles, and rats. The small is for rats, squirrels, rabbits, and skunks. The medium is for skunks, squirrels, and rabbits. The large is for raccoons, skunks, muskrats, groundhogs, cats, and opossums. The x-large is for raccoons, dogs, opossums, groundhogs, and armadillos. They make a trap for every "pest" or stray critter.

Wow, that reply turned into a small novel. Sorry, guys!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 30, 2009)

Bunny update! 

I have been letting Toby have run of the apartment this morning. I locked him out of the bedroom, though, so he doesn't mark up the place! I put his litter box with some hay at the end of the hallway, along with a water dish. It holds him over quite nicely. He had a twenty-or-so-minutes zoomy session with binkies and bunny 500s galore. I love knowing that I have a happy rabbit.


----------



## myheart (Jul 30, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ... I love knowing that I have a happy rabbit.



I am so glad that my little Toby is having such a good time at your place. But I think it is time for you to send him back to me... 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 30, 2009)

You'll have to come find him!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 30, 2009)

Kelly, you got Toby from myheart?  

It's so nice to hear your bun runs the place with ease. I had such a bad time with Toby that I don't think I'll soon let him out in the living room again  Do you have vids of his 500s? 

Thanks for explaining the trap thing by the way! Wow I guess it's a fairly common thing for managing critters!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 30, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Kelly, you got Toby from myheart?


No, she just keeps trying to steal him from me!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 31, 2009)

LOL - hysterical...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 31, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote:*


> Do you have vids of his 500s?


Unfortunately, I never seem to catch him in the act. I can watch him out of the corner of my eye all I want, but as soon as I turn my head to watch, he'll stop. Also, he doesn't do them as much if the light is on. To make things even worse, he knows when my camera is recording, because of the little focus light. He's just a smart bun! I'll have to try to catch him in action!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 31, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Do you have vids of his 500s?
> ...


Aww, sounds like Toby is shy about us seeing him run around like a mad bun. Perhaps he feels he'll lose his credibility as a 'posing model' 

Jan


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 1, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Do you have vids of his 500s?
> ...


I think bunners just "know" they're being watched by a "stranger". I have my camera on and ready (just with view screen off) so that they don't see the focus light and my camera doesn't have a recording blinker light.When they start running around and binkying I slowly take out the camera but they will prompty stop their cuteness.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 1, 2009)

When I let Toby have free-run of the bedroom, I would just set the camera up on my nightstand and capture his antics. I would lay on the bed and cruise the internet and such. He wouldn't realize anything was odd until I would grab the camera after the fact. He can't run around the bedroom anymore because he poops so much.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2009)

It must be a sense they have, I will see my buns doing something cute in the bunny room and go to get my phone to take a picture and when I come back POOF they've moved on to something else.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 3, 2009)

lol I know it's not funny, but Toby pooping all over the bedroom must be quite a sight. Sigh - such camera shy buns. How does Stan/Pet Bunny do it?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 4, 2009)

I think Stan is a photography ninja.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's a funny story from last night.

My roommate (Sean), his boyfriend (Max), and I were going to play a game called Munchkin. Munchkin is a funny version of Dungeons and Dragons (D&D). I had been picking the games all week (Euchre, Scrabble, Rummy Royal, etc), so it was their turn. They had just bought Munchkin earlier, so they were super excited to play it. I, on the other hand, never played D&D, nor did I want to, so this game was kind of frustrating. I just wanted to add that so I could hang on to the last scrap of dignity that I have left. lol 

Munchkin is pretty funny. They made it to be corny and silly, and that is exactly what it was. For example, one of the monster cards that Sean drew was the "level 9 - Gazebo". Yes, a gazebo. The card specifically said that you could not ask other players for help, and that you had to "face the Gazebo alone". lol One of my cards was for a pair of "Boots That Make You Run Away Really, Really Fast". 

About 40 minutes into the game, Sammi came bursting out of the bedroom (she was out for her run time). She came out like a bat out of hell! It was LOUD! Then, she stopped at the end of the hallway, where it opens up into the dining room/sitting room, and we were playing Munchkin on the dining room table. She stared at me, specifically, then thumped and ran back into the bedroom. I followed her, thinking Toby got out, or something was amiss, but she was sitting by her food bowl. She thumped again when I turned on the light in the bedroom and saw her there. The silly bunny wanted her nighttime salad! It was my reminder! It was 9:30pm, half an hour late for their dinners! Needless to say, I was tired and we ended our Munchkin game so I could feed them and go to bed.

What was I saying about that last scrap of dignity?

ETA: Here are some of the images from the Munchkin cards that made me giggle. For being a nerd game, it was funny (still don't 100% understand how to play, though).

Gazebo:






Just an assortment of the cards. Note the "Level 1 - Potted Plant" on the right? lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 4, 2009)

I couldn't edit my last post, grr. I just wanted to add one more card that made me laugh. It's in the bottom row of the cards I posted before, but part of it is cut off. It's the second card (from the left) in. It's the "Duck of Doom" and is a Curse! card:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds like a crazy game and I think Sammie should get an extra treat for giving you an excuse to exit the game.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 4, 2009)

... she did.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL - the Duck of Doom. 
That's cool that your roommates play little games with you. Most people's roommates go about their business ignoring each other as much as possible. 
I bought Cranium and have yet to play it with anyone. No one seems to like board games anymore, what's the deal?? I blame Wii.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 6, 2009)

I went to the Wisconsin State Fair today. It was opening day, and there were TONS of bunnies there! I made a thread about it. There are LOTS of pictures! Go check them out and giggle!

Wisconsin State Fair Bunnies (and Poultry)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Also, here are some pictures of Toby & Sammi's most recent date. Still no signs of improvement... *sigh* Sammi did like crawling all over Will, though.

Checking out the linoleum...






More funny linoleum walking...





Follow the leader!





Crawling all over daddy (and into the cardboard/paper recycle bag)!





Toby does not approve of being held like a little Chihuahua!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 8, 2009)

We just got hit by this storm. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 8, 2009)

Do your buns get scared in thunderstorms?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 8, 2009)

They don't seem to mind them. They don't do the whole "duck'n'cover" thingy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

Did the storm pass over or did it hit you? We've had a few storms this week but I slept through them. 

The buns don't DUCK and COVER eh? What do they do? I couldn't come with something better cute for then buns.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Most of the storms missed, but we did get hit by the fringe. The main part of the storm missed, but we could still hear the thunder and did get some rain and wind. We needed the rain badly. The rabbits don't seem to do much when it storms. I guess that the loud thunderclaps would scare them (they certainly scare the bejezuz out of me!). Normally, when it's raining and I peek in on them, they are in their little hidey spots or litter boxes. Sometimes their eyes are wider than normal, but I think that's just from the thunder. They don't freak out and run around. If anything, they just stick to their hidey spots. Sammi doesn't really have a hidey spot, but she likes to loaf between her litter box and rainbow-log-thingy. I really need to post those pictures of their set-ups...

ETA: New-ish pictures are uploading "as we speak"!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

Yah for new pictures.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, ImageShack did not want to load my images as quickly as I thought it would, so I had to leave for work. I am on my break, so I will post them super quick!\


























I know Sammi's cage is a bit small. We are going to expand it once I remember to go to Target and get more panels.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

Ahh Tobi is just so adorable eating his salad.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Ahh Tobi is just so adorable eating his salad.


Haha! He sounds cuter than he looks (while eating salad)! When I'm laying in bed, Toby's cage is in the right corner, and Sammi's is in the left corner. Will gives them their salads every night at 9:00pm. I get to hear "bunneh cronchin' time" in stereo!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL thats so cute


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL! Nothing better than to hear bunnies 'chowing down' 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Especially at night, when it's really quiet...

CRONCH! CRONCH!


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 11, 2009)

Look at the super nice digs and the room service! Bunny slaves are doing a tip top job on the food department  do they keep you up at night being in the bedroom?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope. They get annoying in the early morning when they chew on the bars trying to wake me up for breakfast. They also do that when one is out and about and the other isn't...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 18, 2009)

I haven't been around my bunnies since Wednesday.  I am picking them up from my mum's house tomorrow night. I've been out of town since Thursday. We are in Michigan while visiting Will's family. It's been fun. I will update later!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 18, 2009)

Uh oh! Be prepared for some serious Bunny Butt from 2 disgruntled bunnies 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 19, 2009)

*sigh* I'm home from Michigan, but I'm not very happy right now. I have an abscess on my face. It's not just a little one, either. It has my whole face swollen up. I look like a chipmunk. I've been scared silly that the rabbits would get an abscess, but I never thought I would get one!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 19, 2009)

HUGS Kelly. I'm sure you'll be just fine. How are the kids? Did you bring theme home yet?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nope, haven't picked them up yet. I am getting them after 6:00pm tonight. I have to go to the doctor today and get my abscess looked at again. The nurse I worked with today kept calling me "our little chipmunk" because of how swollen the one side of my face is. *sigh* A few weeks of sinus crap followed by a big old poofy face.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 19, 2009)

Poor you!! Hope the doctor's visit goes well.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 19, 2009)

I do too... :cry2


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2009)

K, please keep us posted. Hope your doctor and medical team clears out the abscess with TLC. Toby and Sammi will be delighted to see you (if Grandma didn't spoil 'em?).


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 19, 2009)

Ouch! Poor you! Hope they can put it right soon, and hope your babies recognise their little chipmunk slave (sorry!!)

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Doctor's Office Update*

Well, I was at the doctor's office for _*2*_[sup]*1/2 *[/sup]hours yesterday afternoon. When I went in, I felt icky. I was felt kind of woozy. I like the doctor I saw, though. She fed me.  I got a bag of Chex Mix, a Coke, and two juice boxes. :biggrin2: I felt better after eating a bit. Anyway, here is the rundown of my appointment:

- Doctor came in and poked at my face with her hands. She also looked in my ears, nose, throat, and the other doctor stuff.

- Ordered me to get a CBC (blood count) done. I frolicked off to the lab and got blood taken (bad needle stick, too)!

- Doctor said my white blood cells (WBC) looked normal, so more tests! Yay!

- I needed a CT scan of my head (there's a scary thought)! Since someone was using the machine, I took a nap in the exam room.

- Actually, I called Will first (he was at work) and was crying for him to leave work early, even though I knew he couldn't leave work... But he did! (I was freaked out because they said that if the CT scan showed the abscess moving into my eye socket, they would probably need to do some form of surgery on it. I was less than thrilled).

- Will got there in time to sit with me while they set-up an IV line for the CT contrast stuff. 

- Will had to leave the room and I got my head put in a giant doughnut (CT machine).

- I watched the pretty CT magnet spin around my head, then the radiologist gave me the contrast stuff. It makes your mouth taste funny, you smell that funny taste, it gets kind of hard to breathe, and makes you feel like you peed yourself. :grumpy:

- IV was taken out (it left less of a mark than the blood draw did!), and I was sent back to the room to wait. 

- CT came back, and it showed that the abscess was enclosed in a small pocket that did not spread. It is just in the skin, not any deeper (woohoo)!

- The doctor didn't need to lance it, and told me to just stay on the antibiotics. 

- Follow-up appointment today. 

I think my checkbook is crying, but I found out that I :hearts insurance!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Bunny Update*

The bunnies are good. They were less-than-happy to see me yesterday, but they warmed up eventually. I got the bunny butt from TWO upset rabbits. My mum said they behaved, minus Sammi getting out a few nights ago and having a field day in all of the boxes in the room (Mum's packing up my stuff that I left there when I moved out). Mum said you could hear some "major binky-age" going on (in her own words, too! lol). Also, Toby bit her. Wonderful, she's on blood thinners! Luckily, he was just being the little brat that he always is and only pinched the skin. She bruised from it, though. Actually, if I stare at her wrong, I think she bruises, too! Blood thinners stink! 

My dad was getting annoyed with the rabbits, because every time he (or Mum) would walk up the stairs, somebunny would thump at them. My guess would be Sammi. She's quite the thumper. Also, I think that she would thump because my parents aren't very quiet about walking up the stairs. The bunnies probably thought my parents were thumping at them! lol Sammi will thump back if I drop a remote on the carpet (if it makes the same WHUMP! noise that a thump makes). 

My parent's dog, Brody (Boogers), stayed away for the most part. Being that he's a West Highland Terrier, we don't trust him around prey animals. The last time he went nose-to-nose with Toby (when Boogers was a puppy), Toby came out victorious by bapping Boogers in the nose with some serious, flailing bunny paws. 

Everybun is home, safe and sound. I hope that they forgive me soon!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 20, 2009)

Kelly, you have such an entertaining way of writing things - even serious ones like your doctors appointment . Glad to hear the abscess hasn't spread, and nothing more drastic is needed to get rid of it. And awwww for Will getting off work to come to you .

Sounds like your parents are quite fond of the bunnies, despite the thumping and nipping. Hope Toby and Sammi forgive you soon (craisins work well )

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 20, 2009)

Today at breakfast time, the bunnies didn't seem to remember that they were snubbing me. They were all about begging for food from the Mama!  My mum said that every morning at 5:00am, the bunnies would be sitting by their food bowls, waiting for their pellets!  They were getting mad that she was upsetting their schedule!

Went back to the doctor. Everything is OK as of now. I have sinus problems, so he prescribed me some nasal spray. I get to snort that once a day. He also knocked my antibiotics down to a lower dose. I was feeling sick from the antibiotics that I got from Michigan. So... Hopefully four different kinds of antibiotics and a nasal spray make my sinuses behave! ... And I thought bunny infections were hard to treat!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hooray, it's BUNDAY!  The bunnies seemed to know that it was Bunday, because as soon as they were let out for their separate play times, they were going nuts and binkying up a storm! I got a few little videos, so enjoy! 

Toby with his little scamper-butt.




Some major binky-age out of Toby. Note the thump at Sammi at the very end of the video clip!




Toby nosing around in the closet while Will was putting on a shirt. At the end, you can hear Will say, "Get outta here!" He wasn't mad at Toby, but he has some sinus stuff going on, so his voice sounds extra-gruff! Our bunnies love to run into the closet when we're in it. They just like to follow us in and sit by the door. It's like they know they aren't supposed to be there, so they do it just for the fun of running away!




Sammi and a big leap (it totally looks like I threw her, but I was on the bed)!




Some Sammi binky-age!




*Happy Bunday, everyone! *

:bunny18


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a question guys: Does Toby do this because he wants to be by Sammi, or does he do it like a "neener-neener" thing? Is he taunting her by relaxing by her cage, or do they want to be by each other? They still pull each others' fur out during dates. Sammi will go hunch-up by Toby's cage, too, when it's her run time. Why are bunnies so complicated!?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*I honestly think of it as neener neener. Elvis likes doing this. ssd:*

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I have a question guys: Does Toby do this because he wants to be by Sammi, or does he do it like a "neener-neener" thing? Is he taunting her by relaxing by her cage, or do they want to be by each other? They still pull each others' fur out during dates. Sammi will go hunch-up by Toby's cage, too, when it's her run time. Why are bunnies so complicated!?


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *I honestly think of it as neener neener. Elvis likes doing this. ssd:*


Yeah, Jester and Shadow do it too, then if they _*do*_ get togeter without a cage between them, all hell breaks loose :rollseyes

However, I have to say that when they do lay like that together, they still try and nip each other through the bars, so they may be some chance that Toby and Sammi are getting used to each other 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 24, 2009)

They stick their noses in each others' pens, and no one has lost a nose like poor Shadow did! They do jump back suddenly, but I think they are startling each other instead of hurting each other. Who knows? I wish bunnies could talk!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 24, 2009)

Cute videos


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, back to *MY* facial abscess. When I went to the emergency room in Michigan, they lanced and drained it. They took the goo so they could culture it and see which bacteria would grow from it. I called them yesterday to talk to the doctor I saw. Well, I was _supposed _to call on Friday, but I kind-of forgot to... The test was positive for what I really didn't want it to be. It tested positive for MRSA (Methicillin-Resistant _Staphylococcus aureus_).

MRSA is just a staphylococcus (staph.) infection. A lot of people have heard of streptococcus (strep.) infections, like "strep. throat". Staph. is just another kind of bacteria. Most staph. infections are not anything to worry about (they need immediate medical attention, though). They go away with a course of antibiotics. MRSA, however, is a "super-bug". That means it is immune to the common antibiotics. They just have to give you a stronger one. 

However, just because I had an active infection of MRSA does not mean I am a disgusting disease-bag. It just means that I had an active infection of it. I could have had it for months in the dormant phase, which means I have it, but no one can catch it. It just happened to come up as an abscess on my face. 

I must have picked it up from the nursing home... We have a lot of resident's that had/have MRSA and never picked up on it. I could have caught it from someone coughing or sneezing in a room that I was in. I don't believe they test all residents at the nursing home for MRSA unless they have symptoms. Once they have symptoms, they are tested, but the test results normally come back after the "flare-up" is already done, and the people are back in the "dormant/colonized" phase.

Yeah, mini-nerd-rant is partially complete. I have to go to work now! I called the ADON (Assistant Director of Nursing) at work, and she said that I can work as long as the wound is not draining and as long as I keep it covered. Hooray for those tiny, "useless" Band-Aids that you get in the variety pack. You know, those little square ones that are practically useless? They work perfect on facial blemishes!


----------



## myheart (Aug 26, 2009)

Awe... Sorry to hear of the troubles you have had with this abscess. At least you know what is now. Is it going to be too late to get the stronger antibiotics? Or will the bacteria have more resistance because of taking the not-so-strong antibiotics?

Healthcare really is one of those careers where no one can be careful enough. There really is no knowing what is flying around in the air. Sorry it happened to you.... Hope this gets better for you.

:sickbunny:Get better.....

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks, Janet!

The doctor at the hospital gave me the antibiotics for MRSA, just in case. I was on them since last Tuesday. I still have a bit more to go...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, Will and I went to another zoo yesterday. It was just a cheap county-run one, but neat all the same. I will post pictures later, but I just wanted to post this, too.

Will and I had one of those "if we were to ever break up" conversations. I asked him if he would still take his share of the pets (not that I would mind having them, but just curious). He said that Sammi is his, no matter what. He also said he would fight me for the finches. He likes their beeps and chatters. He even said that he would still have bunny insurance and would even let Sammi be free-run in his apartment. I have "infected" another person with bunny-fever! Woohoo!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 30, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Will and I had one of those "if we were to ever break up" conversations. I asked him if he would still take his share of the pets (not that I would mind having them, but just curious). He said that Sammi is his, no matter what. He also said he would fight me for the finches. He likes their beeps and chatters. He even said that he would still have bunny insurance and would even let Sammi be free-run in his apartment. I have "infected" another person with bunny-fever! Woohoo!


We have this convo goes more like over my dead body do you get anyone. h34r2


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow Kelly, so much has happened to you in like 2 weeks. I hope your abcess situation heals up quick. Poor you. The sacrifices you have to make in healthcare. 

How do you get Toby so plump? He is very cute. His body is the same plumpness throughout, it's so funny! Maybe with time my Toby will grow plumper. He is a skinny kiddo still. He had parasites when he was 2 months old but we medicated him and did a post-test and he was coccidia free. He is very active so I don't know if that's it. I wish he'd get plumper like your Toby. :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 3, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Will and I had one of those "if we were to ever break up" conversations. I asked him if he would still take his share of the pets (not that I would mind having them, but just curious). He said that Sammi is his, no matter what. He also said he would fight me for the finches. He likes their beeps and chatters. He even said that he would still have bunny insurance and would even let Sammi be free-run in his apartment. I have "infected" another person with bunny-fever! Woohoo!
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 4, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Wow Kelly, so much has happened to you in like 2 weeks. I hope your abcess situation heals up quick. Poor you. The sacrifices you have to make in healthcare.
> 
> How do you get Toby so plump? He is very cute. His body is the same plumpness throughout, it's so funny! Maybe with time my Toby will grow plumper. He is a skinny kiddo still. He had parasites when he was 2 months old but we medicated him and did a post-test and he was coccidia free. He is very active so I don't know if that's it. I wish he'd get plumper like your Toby. :biggrin2:


He would tell you that he's not fat, just fluffy.  I don't know how he got so plump looking. He's all fluff. I don't feed him anything excessive, either. He gets 1/6 cup Oxbox timothy pellets at 5:00-5:30am, unlimited timothy hay all day, a few craisins every once in awhile (like a dozen a week?), and a salad of romaine at night. We've been mixing his salads up a bit more lately. He used to just get romaine, because that was all that he would eat, but now he loves cilantro, parsley, carrot greens, and just started nibbling kale. Neither bunny will eat the stems of the kale, though. *eyeroll* Picky little bunners...

My abscess is cleared up for the most part. There is still a little lump under the skin, but it should go away slowly, on its own. I will always have a little scar, though. It mostly just looks like a small dimple when I smile. It's not too noticeable.


----------



## myheart (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Kelly....

I stopped in at the local pet shop to get some cat food, and of course, ogle over the small & furries. Guess what caught my eye first.... Mini rexes!!!! They were returned by people who were either moving or had kids who lost interest in them. 

There was the most friendly opal-colored MR!!! So beautiful and right up to the front of the cage for nose pets!!! The other two were from the same house... a castor and a broken (like Berry-Boo). Not as outgoing as the opal, but I am sure they would come around in time. 

Made me wish I had another 2,000 square feet to my house!!! :biggrin2:Mmmmm Mini rexes!!!!

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Kelly, how are you doing now a week later?  how are the bun buns?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Everybun is doing well. They are munching and crunching on their salads right now. Will almost forgot to mention that they are almost out of greens. They would not have been happy! They are just cronching away, so I guess they're happy.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 13, 2009)

good! When are we getting new pix of Toby?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Umm... When I remember to take pictures of him?  I've been neglecting my camera because I lost the batteries...


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 13, 2009)

:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I should also note that I have a new car. Well, it's new-ish. I bought it from my parents for $1,000. My car is dying, so I figured that I could buy this one before my old one dies completely. It's a white Toyota Corolla.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 14, 2009)

Corollas have suuuuch an amazing lifespan. If it's less than 15 years old, it'll run. lol Congrats on a newish car!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 15, 2009)

It's from the late 90's or early 2000's. I honestly don't remember! It only has 98,000 miles on it, so it probably has another 98,000 to go!  I should post pictures of it. I still have my parent's license plate. It's so tacky. My dad loves fishing, and the license plate is "I GO FISH". His other license plate is "F1SHMAN". *eyeroll*


----------



## myheart (Sep 15, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ...It's so tacky. My dad loves fishing, and the license plate is "I GO FISH". His other license plate is "F1SHMAN". *eyeroll*


:roflmao:Thanks so much for the morning laugh!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 15, 2009)

It's sad, isn't it?


----------



## myheart (Sep 15, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> It's sad, isn't it?


I think they call it "passionate" about something...


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 15, 2009)

Hahahaha that's hilarious!


----------



## myheart (Sep 26, 2009)

No bunster updates....?...! :?

That's just not right....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 26, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> No bunster updates....?...! :?
> 
> That's just not right....


Yup, no bunny updates. I'm on vacation.  Well, kind of a vacation. Will and I went up North (der hey) for a few days. We left on Wednesday, dropped off the bunnies at my mum's, and will be coming back and picking them up on Sunday. 

We went up to Clam Lake, Wisconsin. It's a place in Wisconsin where they released elk in 1995 and they now have a wild elk population. They released 25 back then, and I guess there are about 150 now. We've just been driving around, looking for them. We also drove up to the Porcupine Mountain Park in the upper peninsula of Michigan. The closest "town" to us is Hayward, and there are only 2,000 people in it. I am a goddess up here (I guess). I keep getting doors held for me by complete strangers, and the guys are just a lot nicer up here. Will loves "showing me off". It's been fun.

We saw a few elk (well, it's the same one, and we've named him Tito). We also saw some bald eagles, common loons, ravens, peregrine falcons, porcupines, deer, and a fox. I'm probably missing some critters in that list, too. We are going to go out later today and check out some more back trails.

As far as the bunnies go, they have been fine. I let Toby out in the bedroom a day or two before we left and "forgot" to let Will know. I guess Toby jumped up on the bed, hopped over to Will, jumped on his chest, then flattened out for head pets. When Will ignored him, Toby stuck his whiskers in Will's face. Will broke down and gave him head scratchies. 

As far as I go, however, I've been better. When I was in class on Monday, I almost passed out. For those of you who don't know, I am in school for phlebotomy (blood drawing). I hate needles (well, I don't mind being the poker, not the pokee). The teacher was showing us what can go wrong with the needles (jabbing them in the rubber arm, wiggling them under the rubber arm's skin, etc.), and I felt my stomach lurch, I got serious tunnel vision, and then I had to hurry up and sit down. I had to sit (then lay down on a cot) for over a half an hour. My teacher bought me a soda to help me get less shaky. It sucked. I hope I can get over that. It's never happened to me before, and I've had lots of medical stuff going on since I was little. I've watched myself get busted up, get stitches, get IV's/blood draws/vaccines, etc, and I've never passed out. So, needless to say, I'm a little embarassed. 



I will do a proper update when I get home (most likely on Tuesday). I am driving home on Sunday, and I have school all day on Monday.


----------



## myheart (Sep 26, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> .....The closest "town" to us is Hayward, and there are only 2,000 people in it. I am a goddess up here (I guess). I keep getting doors held for me by complete strangers, and the guys are just a lot nicer up here. Will loves "showing me off". It's been fun.
> 
> ....
> As far as the bunnies go, they have been fine. I let Toby out in the bedroom a day or two before we left and "forgot" to let Will know. I guess Toby jumped up on the bed, hopped over to Will, jumped on his chest, then flattened out for head pets. When Will ignored him, Toby stuck his whiskers in Will's face. Will broke down and gave him head scratchies.



Hmmm... maybe I know where I should move to with this new bit of information. They have hidden all of the good guys "Up Nort" der hey. I think they ran out of them around here, so it might be time to move on, or at least visit ....

The story of Will and Toby just makes me say "Awe...." That just made my morning a bit better. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 27, 2009)

Poor you. I hope the sickness in your stomach doesn't return. Sometimes it's hard to predict how you'll react to a situation until you're actually in it. Good luck!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 28, 2009)

I did OK in class today. I didn't get sick or pass out. I even practiced on the rubber arm (needle sticks, yay!). I will be getting my blood drawn next week. >.<

The bunnies are fine. They are both a little mad at me, but they got over it. Sammi didn't thump at my parents much this time. Toby, however, peed everywhere. My poor mum's carpeting. Luckily, she will be getting new carpeting soon.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 28, 2009)

With great vacations come great sacrifices...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ha! Too true! 

The bunnies are settled back into their "normal" life. They are just back to staring at us when it's time for food, thumping if we're late with said food, and flattening out by the pen when we walk near (if we even look like we're going to pet them). I will have to take and post some pictures soon! 

On a side note: I got my Halloween decorating done.  I love Halloween! Plus, I am the Queen of Gel Window Clings. No window is safe!


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 29, 2009)

Are the buns safe? Are you dressing them up?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 29, 2009)

That happened last year. There was so much disapproving... I will dig up the pictures...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 29, 2009)

It took a lot of digging, but I found them!

Toby, the spider-monster.




Berry-Boo, the fierce hotdog.




As you can see, they hate Halloween.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!! Haha! Toby's face is like he's never been more embarassed in his life. Berry-Boo looks she's looking for a place to hide. Those costumes are so funny. I really love the hotdog! My Toby would look so good in it... *gets ideas*....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 29, 2009)

They sell them at Target. 

Berry-Boo actually tried to eat her costume! She kicked her front legs out of the chest strap, and it was squished against her face. Then, she was nomming on it. Will and I miss her so much. Sometimes, I wish we would have kept her.


----------



## myheart (Sep 29, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ....Will and I miss her so much. Sometimes, I wish we would have kept her.



Part of the down-side to fostering. I discovered the same thing with Katie, and am going through the same emotions with Andy. It's just that he is being uber-cute for some reason now. Last night he jumped up onto the with me, sat on my lap for a bit, and let me pet him. Andy never does that voluntarily...:shock:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 29, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> They sell them at Target.



Target, eh? onder:heh heh heh.

Berry Boo looks like such a cutie. I wasn't much of an active member during the time you had her so I must have missed some good stories. She looks just like Sir Toby, so soft and cute.:inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 29, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ....Will and I miss her so much. Sometimes, I wish we would have kept her.
> ...


Ohhhhhhhh..  I want Andy so bad. I want a bunny who will come for petting... :sigh:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 29, 2009)

My Toby jumps up on the bed if the footstool is close enough. He hops on over for head scratchies. If you're sleeping and don't acknowledge his presence, you get whiskers shoved in your face and maybe some bunny kisses. :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 29, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> My Toby jumps up on the bed if the footstool is close enough. He hops on over for head scratchies. If you're sleeping and don't acknowledge his presence, you get whiskers shoved in your face and maybe some bunny kisses. :hearts:


:tears2:I have never gotten a bunny kiss.... You are so lucky...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I get my whole nose cleaned! I "groom" him for a bit, stick my face up to his, and get groomed back in return.  It took me over three years to get a single bunny kiss. He got sick, and I was giving him tummy massages. He groomed my whole arm.  Bless him.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 30, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I get my whole nose cleaned!



LOL At least he is thorough...

:bunnydance:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Miss Emma McFluffybottoms liked to groom eyebrows. Berry-Boo was very thorough in squishing her moistened little nosey up against your face. 

Our bunnies are not happy with us tonight. It was nail trimming/scent cleaning night. Will helped me (with his nose covered with a shirt). Poor guy. I nipped one of Toby's back nails too short and he bled. A little flour and pressure later and he was OK. Sammi has a broken/dislocated toe. I think it's from before we got her (I've never trimmed her nails in 6 months, but the vet did a little while back). She also has a stub nail that I think she broke awhile ago. It's not tender, and she is OK.

That's all for now!


----------



## myheart (Oct 1, 2009)

Patrick _and_ Andy give me circles and hums...!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 3, 2009)

Aww! You get Tortie Dutchy hums!  How cute!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 3, 2009)

Live Trap Diaries: Days 1 & 2.

We borrowed the live trap from Julie again. There are kitties around here... again. There is a gray one (with a collar) that likes to hunt my songbirds and chippies. That's not going to happen. Then, there is a ginger-colored cat (orange tabby) that is hanging around in our apartment parking lot. The orange one is friendly (until you pick it up). It's also declawed in the front. We hope to catch it before it gets freezing cold outside (actually, we want to catch both). The gray one is going to the Humane Society (tags or no tags) so its owners have to bail it out. Maybe they will think twice before letting it out to eat my birdies...

October 1 - We caught not one, but TWO, large raccoons... At the same time! I don't know how they both fit in there, but there were two, full-grown raccoons squished in the trap together. *sigh* They were released.

October 2 - We caught one very angry raccoon. He was released quicker than the other two were.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 3, 2009)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Live Trap Diaries: Days 1 & 2.
> 
> October 2 - We caught one very angry raccoon. He was released quicker than the other two were.



lol Silly coons. Smart kitties!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 3, 2009)

:grumpy:


----------



## issyorabbit (Oct 4, 2009)

your rabbit is cool:bunnydance:.the rabbit loves it self.:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry it has been so long since an update! So, without further ado, here is my mini-update (with pictures!).

Toby is doing well. Right now, he is out in the bedroom for scamper time. He has been binkying up a storm for about 30 minutes. He's starting to get major "cactus butt" from molting. Other than that, he's OK.

Sammi has been doing well, too. She is getting more personable. She likes to have Will pet her. She is warming up to me, too! Toby was grooming her earlier tonight (through the NIC grids). Don't worry, I have pictures. 

Our newest edition to the family is Regiford the guinea pig. We just picked him up today. He's my birthday present from Will.  We adopted him from HAWS (the local humane society). He is about 3 years old and neutered. 

Here come the pictures!

Toby grooming Sammi:






Zoomin' in on the groomin'!





I have two little beggars in the apartment!





Note: Her forehead fur is messed up from Toby grooming it. 





Here is Mr. Regiford, the guinea pig.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 5, 2009)

Aw, Toby is so sweet to groom Sammi. How are they getting on with bonding?

Mr. Regiford is a cutie. Very handsome! Does he have a first name?


----------



## myheart (Oct 5, 2009)

There is still some hope to bond Toby and Sammi!!! :biggrin2:Yeah!!! Sammi looks so melty in the pics, such a good sign. 

Woot!!! Piggie fever is catching on!!!! Welcome fellow fweeeeper!!!

Since your little guy is neutered, are you getting a little girlfriend for him?!!!!! Yup, I knew it... I can't wait to see her having as much fun as Mr. Regiford is!!! "Why yes, Mr and Mrs Regiford, we do have salad tonight." How exciting!!!! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mr. Regiford's name is just Regiford. Nothing exciting (it's the name he came with). I guess we could call him Reggie or Ford. I am partial to Ford (Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy). I don't think we will be getting him a friend. Will was very firm on saying there would only be one.  I wish I could have a little piggie pal for him. 

I don't think we have the room or resources for another, though. Now, our bedroom walls (going clockwise) consists of the door to the hallway, laundry hamper, closet door, , Sammi's pen, bunny supply cart, Toby's pen + corner TV stand, , window, guinea pig cage, , full-sized bed, nightstand, and back to the door. It's a full house!


----------



## myheart (Oct 5, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I don't think we will be getting him a friend. Will was very firm on saying there would only be one.  I wish I could have a little piggie pal for him.


Will does know that piggies are just as social as bunnies are, right?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 5, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Woot!!! Piggie fever is catching on!!!! Welcome fellow fweeeeper!!!


I have some questions for you, oh fweepy one... How often do you clean the piggie cages? How much run time do they need? How much vitamin C do they need? I ordered some vitamin c tablets for him, and he gets a slice of orange in the PM. He also will be getting his nightly salad along with the bunnies. Anything else I need to know?

(He has a "moolap"... hehe, little fat fweeper!)


----------



## myheart (Oct 6, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Woot!!! Piggie fever is catching on!!!! Welcome fellow fweeeeper!!!
> ...



I am by no means an authority on piggies, so take my information with a grain of salt and check out the guinealynx site also for better information.

I clean the pig cage everyday with a thorough cleaning once a week. I use a small cat scoop tosift out the wet stuff and the saw-dust (I use wood pellets). I usually let my boys out for about three hours a day.That is when they get their noon salad also. I give them the top part of a kennel cab and their igloo for some nap-time when they get tired of eating and popcorning.  (you should have seen Victor today... he was just so full of himself today that he was just a riot to watch) Not sure about the exact amount of vitamin C.I feed the boy Oxbow Cavie Cuisine because they formulateit specifically with some C in it. They also get their fruits everyday. I must be doing something right, because they look pretty fat and happy to me...

I also love to cuddle the piggies. It either makes them so mad that they talk up a storm to me, or they settle into it and get all sleepy-face. Oh, and watch out for toenails, especially if you let him hop out of your hands to the ground or into the cage.... Talk about sharp!!! And it's fun to feed them big blueberries because then I get to see their lips...smmmooooch!!! Talk about cute lips..!!!

Can't think of anything else right now, but if I do I will let you know.

fweeeep!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hehe, Regiford isn't much of a talker. He kind of mini-fweeps/mumbles to himself when I pet him. He has an icky, sweet/sour smell to him. I hope that it is just from him being at the shelter. I will have to clean out his cage more often. I was going to do it every other day, which I might be able to get away with as long as the bedroom window is cracked for circulation. 

Will knows they are social, but since we have a lack of space, only one piggy will be around for now. He lives in Toby's old cage. It's not too big, but I will be making some short shelves and getting more for him to scamper around on. Being that I just got him, he's kind of going along with the bare minimum! He has an igloo, a short coffee mug with pellets in it (until my mail-order food bowl comes in), a water bottle, a toy with a bell, and some TP tubes. I ordered him some stuff that should come in later this week.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Update on me! I had my phlebotomy class this Monday, and I did very well! I haven't even felt woozy since that incident two weeks ago. I've been just fine!  I even did two venipunctures on people (needle sticks in the arm to draw blood). I even got my blood drawn. She did well, and I hardly freaked out at all!  What's really weird is getting to play around with tubes of your own blood. It's cool!


----------



## myheart (Oct 6, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ...I ordered him some stuff that should come in later this week.



Let me know how he likes the new toys... Might want to investigate getting some for my kids also. I also gave the piggies some apple sticks and pinecones for munching on to keep teeth short. You might be able to get away with every-other-day cleaning because you only have one. My guys get the corners filled up too quickly to let the cleaning go any longer.

Good job with the needle sticks. I forgot to mention that your advice on how to hold the needle really helped with giving Luna fluids every day. Sometimes I was just so beside myself on doing it, that I cried somuch about sticking her so many times to get it right. 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 7, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Good job with the needle sticks. I forgot to mention that your advice on how to hold the needle really helped with giving Luna fluids every day. Sometimes I was just so beside myself on doing it, that I cried somuch about sticking her so many times to get it right.


I'm glad that my advice helped. Sorry it was a little late in the game, though.  I wish I lived closer to you, I would have helped you with the sub-Q's (I'm good at them after doing Toby's).


----------



## myheart (Oct 7, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Good job with the needle sticks. I forgot to mention that your advice on how to hold the needle really helped with giving Luna fluids every day. Sometimes I was just so beside myself on doing it, that I cried somuch about sticking her so many times to get it right.
> ...



I think the only help I would have needed would have been on the "bad stick days." Luna and I had our good days when everything went perfectly. But the bad days were bad.... Too many sticks, no flow in the line, Lunabecame fussy, I ended up in tears because I wasn't officailly trained to give fluids, nor did either of us think it was fair....  It's all over now, and I learned something that I thought I would never ever do in my lifetime. I would be more prepared if I ever needed to do fluids again, but let's hope that never happens....

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats on your birthday boy!:muscleman:

K, should you need a large white piggie cage, we has an extra. It will be compacted for Big Trash Pick-up as we have another extra... (one truly needs a home) Downfall though, it has top openings. Betcha Toby's retired unit has a front opening which is much easier to remove Regiford. He's a cutie. Hoo-hoo. I've heard about piggie's popcorning... Kiss yer fweeper (when Will's not around).

Congrats on the phlebotomy accomplishments! :highfive:

On a raccoon note, I hope they back off in visiting 'round your porch. Two in the trap at once was incredulous. We've got turkey meatballs and meat-type stuff in the freezer collected ice crusties, un-used; no need to buy certain items if you need things for the feral foragers.

Groommee pics of Toby and Sammi


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 8, 2009)

YaY for guinea pigs!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 8, 2009)

<<<Kellys boyfriend here... 

Good morning. so i got a wake up call this morning from sammie, and well it made me almost scream like a little girl..
I was sound asleep when i heard some ruffling around in the room. I didnt think anything of it because of regi now on my side of the room and all. well i went back to bed.. then i heard phweeeeeeeppp! thats when i woke up. IT SCARED ME! I looked over at his cage, and saw him laying in his cage looking up at the top of the cage, and who is there but SAMMIE... sammie somehow got on my bed that she never gets on and jumped onto regis cage and was flat as a pancake just laying there looking at me. CREEEPY..

THATS my exciting tale i wanted to share with you all ... k thanks bye


----------



## myheart (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow... really creepy....:twitch:

Wonder what in the world would have possessed Sammi to do such a thing. Maybe the pig cage should be placed on the floor for a bit for her it investigate it and put an end to her curiosity. I think I would have had a heart attack if I saw a bunner on top of my pig cage.

Is Mr Regiford okay? Was he creeped out as well? Who needs human kids, when fur-kids put us through our paces just as well....

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 8, 2009)

Yikes, Sammi has taken an interest in the fweeper!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 8, 2009)

<<<<Kellys boyfriend again..



Yeawho need kids right!?

Yea it wasnt the GOOD MORNING i was hoping for but it sure got me up right away... 
Regiford is doing alright i gave them all there hay so maybe i can actually study.. its not easy to study or to SLEEP for that matter when you have Toby, sammie and now regi all nomming at the exact same time... i have it in surround sound! oo and its even better when kelly gets into to.. but i enjoy it for the most part.. except on mornings like todays when your heart jumps out of u. inkbouce:<<thats my heart jumping out! 

k thanks bye


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 8, 2009)

But they are so _cute _when they nom


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 8, 2009)

Now it's Kelly  I don't know why Will didn't post under HIS account (wbeaudry4), but he didn't.  

I just heard of this awesome tale. I can't believe little miss Sammi jumped up there! She has NEVER EVER gone up on our bed. When we put her up there, she jumps off right away. I think Sammi likes Regiford (or at least is extremely curious of him). Yesterday, we let Regiford run around the bedroom floor by Sammi's cage. She had this look of horror/curiosity on her little face. I think she was just doing some follow-up work today! I will be putting a towel up there in case she decides to go back up there (I don't want Regiford on the floor in fear of Will kicking it by accident).


----------



## issyorabbit (Oct 9, 2009)

there both so cute!!! do they like each other? i mean as a friend.:bunnydance::bunnydance:inkbouce:


----------



## issyorabbit (Oct 10, 2009)

thats a hungry buga.:bunnydance::bunnydance::highfive:.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 12, 2009)

*issyorabbit wrote: *


> there both so cute!!! do they like each other? i mean as a friend.:bunnydance::bunnydance:inkbouce:


Toby and Sammi are not quite bonded yet. They seem to like each other when they are in their respective pens, but once out, they fight. Since we haven't had a bunny date in awhile, and they're grooming each other through the bars, we may have made some progress. Only time will tell!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 12, 2009)

OK, yesterday was weird. It started out normal; I went to work, had a fairly uneventful, if not slow, day. I get a call at 2:00pm at work from Will. He has to go over to Mary and Meredith's house (they are our roommate's parents and our personal friends) because Meredith crashed the car... into his porch. Actually, he ran inside quick, with the car off, to get something. He forgot to put the parking brake on, and the car is a manual transmission. It started rolling down the slight (extremely slight) incline, then crashed over a three foot drop into the garden, then halfway over another three foot drop onto the patio. The car took out a support to their upstairs deck. 

Well, I got off of work at 2:30pm, so I meandered on over to see what happened. I won't even say anymore, but the pictures say it all! 

So, Will, Sean (our roommate), and Meredith (Sean's dad) created this rediculous jury-rigged ramp out of wood for the car to roll down. The frame of the car was caught on the concrete retaining wall. It took a few hours, but they did eventually get it down. The car still works and everything, minus some body work and a broken bumper.

In the middle of the car fiasco, we heard that Sean's brother, Tim, shot a nice 8-point buck while bow hunting. I will enclose a picture link of that, too. It made the day even weirder. When we saw it, they had already removed the head to have mounted, and the hide was gone, too. So, they had this huge deer hanging upside down in the garage and were cutting the fat off of it so they could get the meat for grinding. Very surreal!

Anyways, here are the pictures!

The view from the driveway (looking downhill):






Side view:





Front view:





With the blocks in place:





WARNING! The link for the picture of the deer is below. Please keep in mind, it was already beheaded, its skin taken off, and they were starting to process it. It would be considered graphic to some. *(Also, if you choose to look at it, that is your choice. Don't tell me I'm sick for posting it, because you're the one who looked after the warning)**
*
HERE is the link for the picture of the deer. The guy bending over is Sean's brother. He's about 6'2" tall. It was a BIG deer (keep in mind, they had already taken a lot of fat and some meat off of it by the time I got there).

Oh, and a random picture of Regiford with lettuce on his head!


----------



## myheart (Oct 12, 2009)

Poor Mr. Regiford.... being made to wear hats of vegetable-matter already... 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL Mr. Regiford looks so funny! dailybunny.org had a picture of a bun with a cinnamon bun on his head. Poor bun-bun. What's with the small cute animals with edibles on their noggins looking so cute?

My gosh I can't believe how that car just rolled its way in like that! Caused you guys a lot of work! Bravo for all that in so little time. I didn't look at the deer pic. I think I like my images of deer in one piece 

Oh, btw Kelly, I got the buns costumes at Target. $8.50 on sale! Now the tricky part is getting them to wear them.....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 13, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Poor Mr. Regiford.... being made to wear hats of vegetable-matter already...


Well, he has been here for a WHEEK! *

kirbyultra wrote: *


> What's with the small cute animals with edibles on their noggins looking so cute?


I don't know... but the classic is the bunny with the pancake on its head. 



> Oh, btw Kelly, I got the buns costumes at Target. $8.50 on sale! Now the tricky part is getting them to wear them.....


You might want to update your life insurance policy and get better health insurance.  Sometimes they kick like the devil!


----------



## myheart (Oct 13, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Poor Mr. Regiford.... being made to wear hats of vegetable-matter already...
> ...



:roflmao: Just too funny.....

I suppose I should set my best efforts to try to save the little tyke from further humiliation. What time and day should I pickMr Regifordup?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 14, 2009)

We made cupcakes tonight! They are little spiders! They are made from devil's food cake with chocolate frosting and sprinkles, then the eyes are made of marshmallows and Reese's Pieces. The nose is also a Reese's Piece, and the little legs are made from pulled apart Twizzler's Pull & Peel.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 15, 2009)

OOHHH That looks yummy. Can you send me one?? Still got my address??? lol.




*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> We made cupcakes tonight! They are little spiders! They are made from devil's food cake with chocolate frosting and sprinkles, then the eyes are made of marshmallows and Reese's Pieces. The nose is also a Reese's Piece, and the little legs are made from pulled apart Twizzler's Pull & Peel.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 15, 2009)

How did you get the Reeses to stick on the marshmallows?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh....and the plate is PERFECT! It looks like the lines are part of a web


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 15, 2009)

The cupcake is so spidery! I am so scared of spiders though, and with those big peanutbuttery eyes I'm not sure I could eat such a thing good work!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> How did you get the Reeses to stick on the marshmallows?


I used frosting in a decorating bag to put a little drop on the marshmallow, then squished the Reese's onto the frosting! *

Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Oh....and the plate is PERFECT! It looks like the lines are part of a web


Those are our normal dishware.  lol


----------



## myheart (Oct 15, 2009)

Mmmmm.... I'll take one or two or those spooky little guys with a big glass of milk, please!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 15, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Mmmmm.... I'll take one or two or those spooky little guys with a big glass of milk, please!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2:


I second that!!!! YUMMY!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 17, 2009)

Those cupcakes were the talk of the nursing home (where I work)! People from different units (and even shifts!) came to look at them and complimented me. It was so weird! Even the scheduler came up two stories to see them. Everyone loved them! I had a lot of people asking me how I made them, too. I'm glad that people liked them!


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 18, 2009)

How many did you make? Must have taken you a while.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 18, 2009)

There were only 24 of them. I took 12 to work.  I only work with 3-4 other CNAs, a nurse, a med. tech., and a nurse supervisor on my unit. They still made it around to second shift!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 19, 2009)

OK, I've been kind of bad at updating with pictures. So, I got two pictures of each critter for your viewing pleasure. We'll start with the smallest and work our way up! 

Our newest additions: The Three Amigos (HAMigos) Their names are Lucky, Dusty, and Ned. Yup, just like the three amigos! 

















Meepers





Psycho





Regiford getting all snuggly on our bed.










Sammi looking disgruntled.





Sammi grooming.





Toby begging for treats.





Thunderbun!





Enjoy!


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 19, 2009)

I love all your lil animals! The hammies are so small! "HAMigos" is such a riot 
Sammi is grooming in front of a mirror? Does she do that all the time or just when you're taking pix? 
Great update!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, she's in front of a mirror. Our closet is a mirror. Since her pen is right by the closet, she can look at herself a lot. She tends to flop by the mirror and hang out by it (all of our female rabbits have...) Our foster, Berry-Boo, took it one step further and would groom the mirror.

(at the moment, I can't find the picture of her licking the mirror)


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 20, 2009)

What you got planned for holiday cupcakes for the nursing home residents?

K, you did such a fabulous job. My momma woulda been smiling to see your creations.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 25, 2009)

I love the cupcakes! lol I'm doing spiderwebs & vampire bitten cupcakes this year for classes.

eta- All the critters are adorable of course.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone! 

Will and I will be making a fresh batch'o'cupcakes for this weekend. Will is also making sugar cookies (the big goof made icing already... with TWO POUNDS of powdered sugar).


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 26, 2009)

That's a lot of sugar. If you have extra, I would be glad to eat it for you.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL I've had plenty of offers! 

So, it seems that the rabbits have their own agenda. Will was telling me that the rabbits are conspiring to get each other out of their cages. When Sammi is out, she will hop over to Toby's cage and pull on the fence. Then, Toby will push against her face to move the fence more. She will then go pull on the end (that is somewhat secured to the wall) while Toby moves his litter box. Once open, Toby will run out and they have a scrabble. They got out and fought under the bed the other day.  Nothing serious, just a lot of boxing and a few fur pulling incidents. Little boogers. Will is going to try to get video of them escaping today...


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 26, 2009)

Maybe Sammi and Toby had a bunnysquabble while you were awayand said 

"you wanna take this outside?" 
"Yeah!"
"oh yeah?"
"yeah!"
"ok let's take it outside!"
"OK you help me take it outside!"
"I will!"

and then... well... let's see that video


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is that picture of Berry-Boo with her tongue sticking out. I still can't find the one with her licking the glass. It was funny looking. I really miss her Rexiness sometimes...





No luck with getting the escape buns... YET!


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 27, 2009)

lol I just saw it on the bunny tongue photophile thread someone bumped. Bunny tongue shots are great. I haven't gotten any of mine yet. Berry Boo is really a cutie. :hearts:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2009)

I miss her.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 28, 2009)

Are you gonna foster any other bun soon?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 30, 2009)

Not enough room, sadly. I totally would (you hear that, Julie? ). Once we have a bigger place, then we can look into fostering bunnies again (and maybe find friends for Toby and Sammi lol)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks to Julie, I can post the picture of Berry-Boo licking the mirror. Thanks, Julie! Have you heard from her bunny-mom lately?


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 30, 2009)

That is a fantastic picture! lol


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Berry-Boo is so cute! That angle is very, very sweet! Any idea why she licked the mirror? 

I want my rabbits to gimme a bunny kiss but haven't and don't think they ever will.  My husband suggested smearing my cheek with pumpkin LOL Its actually a good idea but I don't know if I'm that desperate for them to love me... Yet!

Aw, I wish I was around when you fostered Berry-Boo. I would have probably read more about her antics. Maybe I'll dig through your blog  

How did you even resist her! If it were me with a bunny as sweet as she, I'd have been a foster-fail.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 31, 2009)

The only reasons that we were able to resist her were because my roommate said she made him itch (he's always itchy!), and she was too destructive. She loved to chew on fabric, and if she was going to have run of the bedroom with Toby, our bed skirt would have been history. She also liked to chew the corners of the drywall.  We still don't know why she loved the mirror, but she LOVED it! She would flop, binky, groom, etc. in front of it. It was HER place when she was out for scamper time.

Oh, here's a parting shot just for you, Helen!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 1, 2009)

For those of you who have followed my blog, I just wanted to announce that Miss Emma McFluffybottoms found a home up North. Here is what the lady who I had rehomed her had to say:



> hey, don't know if you want to know or not.. but miss Emma found a home. I was talking with a lady who was starting a rabbit rescue up north and she mentioned a lady who was looking for a "spunky" bunny. So I had her do a home check and Emma now has a walk in closet that has been converted all for her, with shelves, tunnels, perches etc. That is where she is when mom is at work and she has the run of the house when she is home. Emma has bitten her twice, once she took a chunk out of her leg and this lady thinks it's a challenge to try and make her loving.. I think it will work out nicely. Hope that's ok but she is much happier there then she has been in a while.


I am glad that she found a home with someone who doesn't mind being chomped on!


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 1, 2009)

LOL - nobody likes to be chomped but I am really glad Emma has a home where she can get the focus and attention she needs to be a good girl. I remember her and I remember vaguely how upsetting it was for you when you decided she was to be rehomed. There's no shame in it because you think about what's best for the bun as well as for you and your existing bun. You have an obligation to all parties and made the best decision you could. And now it sounds like she has a very lovely home! Hooray!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 2, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Oh, here's a parting shot just for you, Helen!


*squeeeeeal!* bunny nostrils!! 
:inlove:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 2, 2009)

dear K, I'll PM or email Felice's mom to see if she's able to check in with a note.


----------



## willowbun (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay, I just spent the last 45 minutes reading through your blog. I am sorry about Ms. emma. But hopefully Sammie will warm up to Toby soon. Felice is doing great. Her new favorite toy is an empty McDonalds bag, or culvers's bag. She loves to hop inthem and rattle around in them. I also love hiding her treats in them and letting her figure out how to get at them as fast as possible. I will have to look for some pictures and see if I can get them uploaded. Felice still loves to binky and do bunn500's. We have a treadmill and she loves running and launching off the end of it. We had to put up a baby gate to keep her away from our living room with the "new" furniture. She still has full access to the kitchen (she doesn't mind the linoleum), upstairs bedrooms and the family room. 

I just built an addition onto her bunny climbing tower. We have been able to reintroduce her to felice blankets without her chewing them to snibbles. This was a big fear due to the fact that we have lots of blankets around the house and I didn't want her chewing them up. She has been really good in terms of destruction. I think the last thing she chewed up was a playing card. 

My husband and I play cards on the floor and she will flop next to me one minute-but the next be stealing a card off one of our piles. I think it is cute but if my husband is winning he gets upset. Oh well, bunnies rule. I am sorry for not giving more frequent updates. I will try to be better. And I will look for some adorable pics that I can send your way. 
Felices' mommy.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you for the update, Ashley! I am glad that she is doing well! (I've been thinking about her a lot, lately!)  I am so happy that you adopted her, she sounds happy!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2009)

I was cleaning up the bedroom tonight (good grief, it needed it!), and I let Toby out to run. No shenanigans or anything, but I did take some pictures!  Enjoy!

Toby under the bed (forgive the chewed up box spring - I bet you can guess who to thank... :grumpy






Running away from the camera (normally, he runs up to the camera and bonks it with his nose!)






Melting for some head scratchies:





Sammi, looking flabbergasted:





TREATS!?





Hiding in her litter pan and looking kind of suspicious:


----------



## myheart (Nov 5, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I was cleaning up the bedroom tonight (good grief, it needed it!)...





> *Here's Toby saying, "Mom, you forgot a sock and a dust-bunny..."
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> *Hehe... Toby bum....*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2009)

I would agree with you about him nagging about the sock, but he pulled it under there!


----------



## myheart (Nov 5, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I would agree with you about him nagging about the sock, but he pulled it under there!


Maybe you are making his territory a bit too clean... :? Now that is another thing to your list of bunny-demands -- 'No cleaning Toby's territory'. There, that should make your housework a bit easier.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 5, 2009)

That last pic of Sammi looks so girly. Big beautiful dark eyes and eyelashes!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2009)

*irbyultra wrote: *


> That last pic of Sammi looks so girly. Big beautiful dark eyes and eyelashes!!


She looks very feminine. She has very long, dark eyelashes! No doubt she's a bunny girl!


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 13, 2009)

How's it been, Kelly? The forum grows pineful of Toby and Sammi 
I actually got caught by surprise again with this page's pictures. I love Berry Boo's pics!!


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't think I've seen Sammi before, I haven't looked at the forum much these past 6 months or so. She's so pretty!

And of course Toby is awesome and manly as per usual 

I hope you're doing well.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been fine, just busy with college and work. I hope all is well with you! We've missed seeing you on here, Michelle!!! 

We've had Sammi since Spring. We adopted her from a local humane society. She's a little brat. Her and Toby don't get along at all.  Hopefully, in time, they'll get along. 

And yes, Helen, I will get pictures up soon!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's the photo update! 
:bunnydance:

Toby sitting on his little house:





Toby balancing for a treat:





Toby begging for a treat:





Sammi balancing on a box (notice the hole in the top where her foot is poking through!):





Sammi investigating the laptop:





Sammi sniffing the bedskirt:





Regiford on the bed:





Regiford still on the bed:





Bonus Regiford nose closeup!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 18, 2009)

AWWW so cute thx 4 the update!!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 18, 2009)

Regiford is so cute! Your bunnies are so... Balanced!  What won't buns do for a treat?


----------



## myheart (Nov 18, 2009)

Great picture update, Kelly. I would give Toby all of the treats he wanted just because he is so darn cute anduber whiskery.

Sammi is so pretty!! Do you know what breed she is, or do you think she is a mix? I love her colors...

Mr. Regiford needs to take a vacation a little further north in the state.... kind of like at my house!!! Mmmm... smooch the piggie!!! Does he get mad over smooches? I find that my Harley is more vocal about the stuff he doesn't like, so that makes me smoochie him up even more.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 18, 2009)

We still have no idea what breed Sammi is. She's only 3 1/2 pounds, so a dwarf something. She stands on her front tippytoes like a Britannia petite would, but her face isn't right. Sometimes, she looks like a mini-rex with slicked-back fur. She's not a cuddle-bun, though. She's definitely a bun you should admire from a distance!

Regiford isn't very vocal at all. He fweeps when I turn the light on in the bedroom and at mealtime, but he does it a little when he's upset. What does a weird purring sound mean? I've only heard him do it a few times...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't updated in awhile...  I've been so busy with school & work. Everyone/everybun is doing well.


----------



## myheart (Dec 7, 2009)

It's good to hear that you are still around. At least you checked in before I had to start worrying and pm'ing to make sure you are still alive.

Any sign of getting some cute piggie-lips pictures? How is my Mr. Regiford? Still as handsome as ever?

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, that charming little devil even charmed my parents! My mum said they are useless pets, but she also said that about cockatiels (she has two now) and bunnies (she likes the ones I have).  Even my dad and grandpa held Regiford. My dad fell asleep with him on his chest and woke up to piggy lips in his face. For the holidays, I am trying to convince Will to let me get Reggie a friend. They have three cute little girlies at HAWS right now (and two boys, too) that Reggie could get along with. Will is firm in his reply of, "No!".


----------



## myheart (Dec 8, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> My dad fell asleep with him on his chest and woke up to* piggy lips in his face.*


Awe.... Did you get a picture? Or did you just get to sit there giggling at the sight of Regiford trying to investigate your dad? Big smooches for the piggy-lips!!!!

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2009)

I wasn't there for the incident. I was in Michigan with Will's family, so my mum was watching the bun-buns and Regiford. I felt bad because my dad had my grandpa hold Reggie, and my grandpa just went on blood thinners and was scared to death that Reggie was going to bite him and he was going to bleed to death!


----------



## myheart (Dec 9, 2009)

I almost don't think pigs know how to bite people. They only time my boys have ever tried anything was when they were taste-testing my finger thinking it was food. (My boys really are piggies!!! ) They have never tried to bite during any other activities like picking-up or for toenails. 

I think the worst Regiford could have done to grandpa would have beento have scratched him. I'm sure that wouldn't have been a good thing either, but it certainly would have been the lesser of two evils....

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Even my dad and grandpa held Regiford. My dad fell asleep with him on his chest and woke up to piggy lips in his face.


This makes me miss my boys.


----------



## myheart (Dec 9, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Even my dad and grandpa held Regiford. My dad fell asleep with him on his chest and woke up to piggy lips in his face.
> ...


:tears2:so sorry Ali....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ugh. I have been so bad about updating this. No, I didn't drop off of the face of the Earth... I've just been really busy. Here's the rundown of the last week...

Sun. - Homework, cleaning, just a lazy day.
Mon. - College from 7:30am-4:30pm
Tue. - Work (double) 6:30am-9:15pm
Wed. - Work (single) 6:30am-2:30pm
Thu. - Work (double) 6:30am-10:30pm
Fri. - OFF! Will and I had a "date night" and went to the Olive Garden for lunch and saw "Avatar" in theatres. Awesome movie, by the way!
Sat. - Work (single) 6:30am-2:30pm
Sun. - Work (single) 6:30am-2:30pm

Aside from that, we have been rushing around doing Christmas stuff. I finished wrapping all of the presents, so we're good on that note. I started getting sick yesterday, though. It hurt to breathe. I would take a really deep breath, and my back would hurt and I could hear a click in my back. It was weird. Now, I feel generally achy and blah. I just don't feel well. 

All of the furbabies are doing well. Regiford is a noisy little thing that is in love with our bed. Toby is being his normal, adorable self, despite being under the weather for awhile. His poops were small, and I was going to take him to the vet (thus the two double-shifts). He's pooping just fine and is his normal, bouncy self. Sammi is being her normal, standoffish self, as well. 

I will try to get pictures up soon!


----------



## myheart (Dec 21, 2009)

That is really quite the schedule!!! Yay for date nights!!!! Nice to hear that your man takes you out for some R&R on your one day off. 

Here's to surviving the Holidays in one piece :toast:

btw... Happy New Year if I don't see you online because of your busy stuff. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 21, 2009)

Good for you, getting those presents wrapped. I am still buying them  Big procrastinator I am. 

Hope Toby gives you bigger poops for Christmas   Merry Christmas to you and the furries!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello, everyone! Long time no post, eh? I am just announcing that I have a new blog. So, come check it out! :rofl:


----------

